# Do not understand why you would knit socks.



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Since joining KP I am amazed at the number of people who knit socks. I have been knitting for around 58 years and have never been tempted to knit a pair of socks. Baby booties or slippers for all ages, but not socks. I must admit that the socks shown on KP are really nice, but socks are so cheap to buy and you can just throw them out when they get a hole in them. If I spent all that time and effort knitting a pair then I would have to darn them when they got a hole. Hmmm! Also don't feel I could just throw a hand knitted pair of socks in the washer and dryer.
So why does everyone seem to like knitting them??


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

*Not* everyone knits socks.
One reason to knit them is to get everyone's eyes attracted to those four or five pointy sticks! I guess working with two circulars or magic or travelling loop gets the bystanders' attention, too.
I share your feelings to some extent, but I also understand the fascination with such quickly finshed projects that use just about every technique in the repertoire of knitting.

Having had to darn holes in cotton bobby-sox in boarding school in the fifties, darning is out of the question for me. Ain't gonna happen!!

I have knit two pair of socks, but is such a small size that whatever kid wears them, it won't be for long and it will be before they can walk enough to ever wear a hole in them. Therefore, I can honestly say I knit socks. I may never knit another pair.

But I do wear hand-knit socks. I buy them in church bazaars and second-hand shops. They may not be as pretty as the ones made with super high-end yarns, but they're comfortable and keep my toes warm in cold weather. I haven't worn any out yet, but when the day comes, I'll have no compunction about riping them out to salvage the yarn. Who needs heels and toes?! Leg warmers are good, too ... over store-bought socks. And the hand-knit socks I wear go into the washer and dryer - no blocking for them!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I want to learn how because my grandmother made a pair for me. They were comfy, long-wearing, one of a kind, and made me feel loved. I treasured those socks just like I treasured my grandmother. I still have them but I no longer have her. I want to experience all of that and let others in on it too. 
You'll never get all that with store bought socks!


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't knit socks either...but I have been told that when you start to knit them they become addictive. I am addcted to my knitting as it is....but still haven't been attracted to socks.....maybe I should give them a go.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Since joining KP I am amazed at the number of people who knit socks. I have been knitting for around 58 years and have never been tempted to knit a pair of socks. Baby booties or slippers for all ages, but not socks. I must admit that the socks shown on KP are really nice, but socks are so cheap to buy and you can just throw them out when they get a hole in them. If I spent all that time and effort knitting a pair then I would have to darn them when they got a hole. Hmmm! Also don't feel I could just throw a hand knitted pair of socks in the washer and dryer.
> So why does everyone seem to like knitting them??


Im knitting mine cause i wanted cashmere socks and they are $35 dollars a pair!!! i cant afford that  they are lovely soft and cosy warm


----------



## Owlie (Sep 19, 2011)

I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.

Another thing, I can not understand why anyone would knit dish cloths.


----------



## Stineleigh (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm getting off topic here a bit, but I love to knit dish cloths as a smaller project in between larger ones. They're usually a quick finish and I can try some fun stitches. But the biggest reason is they are my FAVORITE dish cloths to use. They're really absorbable and have a nubbiness to them that scrubs well.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Owlie said:


> I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.
> 
> Another thing, I can not understand why anyone would knit dish cloths.


Seems to be a US/Canada thing,not done socks either, but I might just give them a try.......thick ones to wear with my wellie boots this winter


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

When I first joined KP I too was fascinated by how many people were knitting socks and for that matter dish cloths etc. In Britain knitting socks used to be done by women for their menfolk to wear in their heavy boots. It's slowly coming back into fashion what with all the lovely new yarns available but I admit I don't feel drawn to knit a pair to wear but I may one day knit a pair just to say I can.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I love my socks!
Dh won't hardly wear store bought ones anymore. Neither will my boys, they say, and I agree, that store bought ones just don't fit right. 
Hand knit socks can not only be pretty, they are, in my case, a custom fit to the wearers foot! Perfect length, perfect width, and just the right thickness for whatever season. Can't get that in a 7.00 for 6 pair cheapie bag from the Walmart! LOL!!!
Not to mention, they last for forever!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hand knit socks last much longer than the store bought ones. I work outside all year long and find that I can knit wool socks much cheaper than I can buy them.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Owlie said:


> I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.
> 
> Another thing, I can not understand why anyone would knit dish cloths.


I don't understand the dishcloths either. Actually when I joined KP I thought I was fairly well seasoned in most aspects of knitting and crochet. But I found that I have never knitted socks but have knitted many other things on 4 needles, have never made a dishcloth but do crochet 9 inch squares in between projects to join into an afghan one day. Had never heard of blocking anything, still have not tried that. Had never heard of felting, still do not really understand that process. Have never unpicked a used item to knit another item with the yarn, didn't think people had done that since the depression but have noticed that quite a few people on here have mentioned doing this. Maybe with the economy going the way it is I had better consider this. Have also picked up many helpful hints from the ladies on KP. I guess we are never too old to learn.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Stineleigh said:


> I'm getting off topic here a bit, but I love to knit dish cloths as a smaller project in between larger ones. They're usually a quick finish and I can try some fun stitches. But the biggest reason is they are my FAVORITE dish cloths to use. They're really absorbable and have a nubbiness to them that scrubs well.


I also like to knit dish cloths in between larger projects, and I love using them to, they are great to use,never heard of them till I joined this forum,now addicted to knitting all kinds of patterns.
Never had the desire to knit socks, my dear mother used to knit socks for me and I must say they are lovely and warm to wear.


----------



## trishb (May 28, 2011)

I knit socks for walking around the house in, much like slippers, only more snug. Also I find it great fun seeing the whole thing come together and not being bored by many inches of stocking stitch. They are quick items to make for friends who tell you they are the best thing to wear in the cold weather to keep their feet warm.

Are these good enough reasons to knit socks??


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I just checked with two very well known outdoor clothing companies. The prices for women's quality wool socks ranged from a low of $11.99 to a high of $29.99.

For less or the same price I can knit my own and have hours of entertainment. Also, MY socks are made right here in the good old USA ) (I use American produced yarn too).


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

I love hand-knit socks! I love knitting and wearing them. Many sock yarns are machine washable (I don't put them in the dryer) and wear really well. They are soft and comfy. The colors and patterns are delicious. Socks make a very portable knitting project and there are a million different patterns to choose from so you can keep expanding your brain as you learn new techniques. They can be easy to knit or a real challenge, depending on your mood. My only complaint is that there are just too few hours in the day to get in all of the knitting projects I want to do. But I will tell you that my favorite socks are the ones I have knit myself. Give it a try, but be forewarned that sock knitting can be addictive!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't knit socks either. It just seems so labor intensive for something that is never seen. The pictures people post here are beautiful but I'm just not tempted.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I love knitting socks, I'm now on my third pair for me, hand knit socks fit so much better than bought socks and the colors are just fab. I also love to knit dishcloths as they brighten up the chore of washing up


----------



## archer (Aug 30, 2011)

I knit socks for many reasons. They are great for using up small balls of yarn. They make my grandchildren feel special. They are great for playing with color and pattern stitches. Since I use left over yarn I concider them freebies. Not only are they costom fit to my size 11 feet, I also make them left and right. Can't get any more custom then that. I make dish cloths using up crochet treads. Thus they are freebies also. We each have our own reasons for knitting and crocheting. That is one of the things about this forum, we get to find out what others are doing and can get inspired. No one in my family knits or crochets so I love reading about what others are doing and why. archer


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Since joining KP I am amazed at the number of people who knit socks. I have been knitting for around 58 years and have never been tempted to knit a pair of socks. Baby booties or slippers for all ages, but not socks. I must admit that the socks shown on KP are really nice, but socks are so cheap to buy and you can just throw them out when they get a hole in them. If I spent all that time and effort knitting a pair then I would have to darn them when they got a hole. Hmmm! Also don't feel I could just throw a hand knitted pair of socks in the washer and dryer.
> So why does everyone seem to like knitting them??


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
It's a personal prefference, Helen that has followed us through the ages when, if one wanted ANYTHING, it had to be handmade.

Same thing with anything; Why hand make it when you can get it uptown or online?

The love of crocheting and knitting is now a leisure art in our culture. Tubular knitting/crocheting is an old concept, too for smaller diameter/circumference work and is EXCITING.

If I could wear something I MADE, I get a charge out of that.

I'm comforted now by a huge afghan I made from $18 a skein yarn taking 12 skeins to make it and two matching pillow covers......Wal-Mart would sell me a blanket that would do the same job, but I DIN'T make it.

Socks are KEWL and you won't see yourself walking down the street if you had on handmade ones. Yoga, boudoir, toeless, five toed socks.......they're WONDERFUL! LOL!!

I love darning, too and throw out NOTHING. Hand mending is such a pleasure.

I also like to make large Holiday stockings with duplicate stitching and those cute little MINI ones as ornaments or tiny ones to stuff in tiny stocking stuffers = little matchbook cars for boys or Polly Pockets for girls........the sky's the limit.

This question came up one other time, too; ANSWER = Because we can? LOL!!

Donna Rae :thumbup:


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I detest knitting socks. When I knit them lacy I always seem to botch the job. When I knit them stocking stitch it's mind numbingly boring. I worry the whole tiome that they won't fit properly after all that work......BUT.......I love wearing my beautiful, long lasting, hand knit, comfy, cozy socks so I keep knitting them.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

I do not feel the urge to knit socks or dish cloths. My grandmother knitted socks for the men in the family to wear with their boots. The heels and toes were strengthened by adding extra strong cotton thread to the yarn at those points. The socks were beautiful and much appreciated.


----------



## 2knotty2knit (Sep 14, 2011)

Why do you knit hats, sweaters, gloves etc...........? I knit socks because winters here get to -30C and there's nothing warmer than hand knit wool socks, the same goes for hats, sweaters and gloves. I knit socks because I like to test my skill on complicated patterns. I knit socks because sometime I find a luxurious new sock yarn and I need to know what it's going to look like knit into socks.I knit socks because it is the #1 item on my family's list of requests for Xmas gifts. When I knit socks in public people ask me to teach them(I live in a small town) and I do. They are amazed at how easy it actually is and they then go on to teach others. Finally . I knit socks because I can and not everyone can say that.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I thought exactly like you, have been knitting for years without one pair of socks.. but on KP I have a little group and we had a sock Kal..I was kicking and screaming from the first moment, but I wasn't going to quit.. But after finishing the sock and trying it on.. You really do get hooked..

There is nothing like a handmade pair of socks..

I found the absolutely greatest pattern for socks.. and I am now hooked on toe up socks.(which allows you to try it on at every stage so that you can adjust your knitting accordingly).

http://www.k1p1design1.com/lifestylesocks

The pattern comes with videos that help you learn how to turn a heel.. for the toe part (and the whole thing, if you like) go to:






You will get hooked... you will see... just like the rest of us!!!


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I really took up knitting again after just learning the basics 50 years ago so I could knit socks. I love hand knit socks, I love instant gratifactions or almost and I love trying new patterns and techniques. Everytime I turn a heel it is like a little bit of majic. I love having people comment on my brightly colored or patterned socks plus they fit well and are warm and cozy. Most of the time I have 4-6 pairs on the needle at once. I am addicted for sure.


----------



## gudrung (Sep 3, 2011)

I havent knitted socks since I lived in Switzerland 60 years ago. Was able to knit a sock in an evening. The people I lived with gave them to charity. Will not knit another pair of socks ever again. lol gudrun


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

They are just plain FUN to make. Once you learn to knit them, they make up fairly quickly. They are trendy & look great with the backless slip-on shoes. It's interesting to watch a self-striping yarn evolve - you buy the yarn, but you don't know how it will turn out till you're nearly done. Lots of reasons.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The other great thing about knitting socks.. Is that you can take them anywhere. and they are great to knit while you travel since you dont have to have a big project with you (like a sweater) and you can make them as intricate or as simple as you like. Plus, if you are traveling by plane a couple of skeins of sock yarn will not take up too much space..


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

One or two people mentioned socks being a quick project!!!!! I have been knitting and frogging mine regularly and once again I have started from the begining. I had to wash a ball of sock yarn to straighten out the kinks from so much unravelling. I WILL one day finish these darn socks but may NEVER knit another pair


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Rossi, Have you tried toe up socks?

I swore off top down socks for life.. but my buddies convinced me to give it a try and I have yet to make a mistake with it...


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Well you have all convinced me to try a pair of socks if only for the experience. I guess if I lived in a cold place and needed to keep my feet warm would be more inclined to make them. We live in sunny Queensland and very rarely get cold feet (so to speak).
Cheers Helen


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> Helen Hawkins said:
> 
> 
> > Since joining KP I am amazed at the number of people who knit socks. I have been knitting for around 58 years and have never been tempted to knit a pair of socks. Baby booties or slippers for all ages, but not socks. I must admit that the socks shown on KP are really nice, but socks are so cheap to buy and you can just throw them out when they get a hole in them. If I spent all that time and effort knitting a pair then I would have to darn them when they got a hole. Hmmm! Also don't feel I could just throw a hand knitted pair of socks in the washer and dryer.
> ...


Donna Rae,
I am amazed that you like mending or darning, I can't stand either. My Mum used to darn my socks when I was a kid and I hated the feel of the darned bit in my shoe, promised myself I would never do that when I grew up.
Or that's my excuse.
Have a great day.
Cheers Helen


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Why knit socks? many have been mentioned, portable- I knit them as I wander the streets; they can be as easy or complex as you want- I always have at least one easy pair on the go for taking out; unique; I get great delight in seeing them on my feet even if no one else sees them- but amazing how often I get to show them off and some people 'say how are you let's see your socks!'; others love wearing them- so do I; haven't had a pair wear out yet and this is my third winter of wearing them; variety of styles toe up, cuff down, numerous heels and toes, cuffs, on circulars with magic loop (don't use two circulars it a waste of a needle I could have another sock on) or dpns. I have done a sideways pair of stright needles too but then needed to do a long seam- but looks different as the pattern flows sideways instead of horizontally.etc. One or two at a time- tried two and got far enough to know I can but went back to one.
However Qld is not the best place to wear socks but there would be some call for them. But good for knitting because they don't sit in your lap and warm you up more. 

And I knitted a dishcloth today- but it is too pretty to use on the dishes so it is sitting on the table while I decide what to do with it. My husband looked at it and said that's a very pretty colourful starfish (which is what it was meant to be like). May turn it into a dishcloth or take it into the shower. Very quick that was. wanted to knit a dishcloth to see what it was like as possible stocking fillers. Quicker than socks.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I knit them because once I tried on a pair of socks that were knit to feet my fit there was no going back...they are soft and comfy and it's like a homemade sweater for your foot!


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm diabetic. When I knit my own socks they fit well and don't bind on my legs, plus they are fun and easy to knit.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

A friend's an avid sock-knitter and she says she just can't resist the rainbow sock yarns available. They are often warmer than acrylic mix (cheap) in shops and holes don't form as quickly. Another friend makes baby socks just because they are so cute - her latest project is a little box of mini multi coloured socks as a present for a friends soon to be born new baby. I've never made any myself as I can't get my head around all those needles!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> A friend's an avid sock-knitter and she says she just can't resist the rainbow sock yarns available. They are often warmer than acrylic mix (cheap) in shops and holes don't form as quickly. Another friend makes baby socks just because they are so cute - her latest project is a little box of mini multi coloured socks as a present for a friends soon to be born new baby. I've never made any myself as I can't get my head around all those needles!


You're one of the people whom I love to see gawping at me when I'm working with dpns! And making baby sox is all I've done in the sock department; babies don't walk, so there'll be no bleeping darning to do!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

My mother and I started knitting socks for my son, we couldn't get bought socks at that time that would fit him. We rang the manufactures and were told we would have to maike them, so we got the old pattern that my Grandmother used to knit socks for the WW1 soldiers and away we went. We knitted socks for years. Now the manufacturers are making socks big enough to fit him, we still knit them for ourselves though.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm with you. I did make a few pairs of socks for my Dad when he was alive, to wear around the house cause his feet were always cold. He liked getting stuff from me but other than that I too don't get it. And dishcloths??? Never made them and never plan to. Sweaters, blankets, baby stuff, even slippers are more my speed.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

I tried very hard to get addicted, because all my American sisters out there seemed such high achievers, but try as I might with knitting and crochet - I just don't get it! They are incredibly fiddly, getting the tops the right size - cosy/too baggy is a nightmare. I have never ripped out knitting/crocheting so much. I ended up making very nice scarves with the wool. Good luck to those who want to try, and accolades to those who seem to do it so effortlessly.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

To Lenorehf - When and why did Americans start knitting/crocheting dish cloths? So many of them are so beautiful, and then you chuck them into a bowl of dirty dishes. I have loved the ones turned into blankets - now they are beautiful, with all the different pictures worked into the stitches, but - no - I don't get knitting/crochet dish cloths either.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Remember when we all started knitting argyle socks in high school for boyfriends and the relationships never lasted through the knitting of a whole pair? When my mom moved from the house I grew up in, she said she found many 1-1/2 sock pairs in the attic. Now I knit them because it does get cold in Orlando in the winter, and with my knitted socks and a scarf I made last year, I get through the winter just fine.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

I never got this one either. Although, perhaps it would be a project to do once in a lifetime. For some reason I would be more compelled to make legwarmers.


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

I teach sock knitting in Western Ma. We knit socks to raise money for cancer. We wear our socks a lot, wash them in cold water and never put them in the dryer. They last for years!! We do knit a pair at a time on circular needles. You can see some of them in my avetar. I would love to send you a pair of socks. Private message with your address and a measurement of the bottom of your foot. You will want to knit more after you put these magical Power socks on your feet!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kjoerwin said:


> I teach sock knitting in Western Ma. We knit socks to raise money for cancer. We wear our socks a lot, wash them in cold water and never put them in the dryer. They last for years!! We do knit a pair at a time on circular needles. You can see some of them in my avetar. I would love to send you a pair of socks. Private message with your address and a measurement of the bottom of your foot. You will want to knit more after you put these magical Power socks on your feet!!


Your avatar sent me a-googling, and this is what I found: http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Power+of+the+purl%3B+Knitters+fulfill+a+dying+friend's+wish.-a0171510411 . Good show!

Wonderful reason to knit socks! Prayer shawls are very nice, but it takes considerable time to make one. Socks are relatively fast. I may reconsider sockknitting.


----------



## kelleysaul (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, first of all, knit a pair with good sock yarn and you will totally understand. It allows you to experience good fiber without breaking the bank; learn new stitches or very complex ones on a smaller scale; and they are just plain fun to watch as the different phases of a sock "recipe" come together. Also, you can customize to exact length and style cuff, thickness, type of heel (there are many), type of toe (many of these too!). Like I told my best knitting friend -- just make a pair and see what I'm talking about. When your son gets a pair of silk & merino lounge socks and says OH WOW! I see what you mean mom -- that is all the proof you need of why bother. Not too passionate about sock knitting, am I!


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

I wouldn't normally as I have a large family in need of lots of other things and I loathe knitting on 4 needles or in the round but these I am doing for father, father in law and one of my sons. Keeps the sawdust etc out of their boots when they are doing firewood/carpentry and bugs out of my son's boots when he's tramping.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-outdoorsman-sock


----------



## marymal (May 9, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Well you have all convinced me to try a pair of socks if only for the experience. I guess if I lived in a cold place and needed to keep my feet warm would be more inclined to make them. We live in sunny Queensland and very rarely get cold feet (so to speak).
> Cheers Helen


I have never knitted a pair of socks till i joined KP, It gets awfully hot down here in Vic too but i love my hand knitted anklets to wear with my sneakers or joggers what ever you want to call them, I can't stand wearing them without socks and am looking forward to knitting more for the summer, i already have some sock yarn waititng that i picked up for a bargain and will keep my eye out for more.
:lol:


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

Jessica...
Last year we raised $1365. I see you on this site a lot giving great advice...Thank you for googeling us. I didn't know we were "out there.." I am not too computer savvy.


----------



## ron bohrer (Aug 5, 2011)

Socks are my favorite things to knit. Have you tried to find some really attractive socks for men in the store? Not there. Knit socks feel so much better, take very little time to knit and are easy to carry with you. On the other hand rarely do I make sweaters. Perhaps they are too warm in the south


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Self satisfaction. Rita


----------



## snnemie (Apr 10, 2011)

I knit dish/face cloths because I love the crazy colors and patterns, but also because we travel to so many different countries and many times the hotels do not have face/wash cloths. So I take really colorful ones in a plastic bag and that way I remember to take them with me. Plus the cotton cloths are really good at scrubbing your skin!! I haven't knit socks for a long while, but when I return to the states have a few bags of sock yarn waiting for me. So I'll be asking for sock help soon. Sandy in Harbin, China


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, I have to admit, I am fascinated by the and knit socks AND I have over half of one done -- for myself. It was so much much fun to color coordinate and the yarns to choose from are yummy. My girlfriend did knit me a pair of sock with yarn that I gave her and I have to admit -- I'll have them worn out in a month (just kidding) -- I absolutely love the way they feel on my feet. I just throw them in the washing machine in a mesh bag and then lay them on top of the dryer (in my case, the eliptical machine) to dry. Can't wait until I retire so that I can spend more time getting the hang of sock knitting myself. Also, I love make socks for babies -- my sock pattern if done in a size 1 need and fine yarn will fit preemies; dk sport will make a six month size. I did buy some reimforcement yarn to go into the toe end and the heel end, or, you can drop down to a size 0 needle to make it a bit more dense and less likely to wear out so fast. BTW, my socks are part angora -- wow.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

trishb said:


> I knit socks for walking around the house in, much like slippers, only more snug. Also I find it great fun seeing the whole thing come together and not being bored by many inches of stocking stitch. They are quick items to make for friends who tell you they are the best thing to wear in the cold weather to keep their feet warm.
> 
> Are these good enough reasons to knit socks??


I couldn't imaging putting in all that work and then walking around the house in them..seems like they would get worn out so fast and besides that I guess I am not a very fast knitter ..it would take me forever...but i would like to learn


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Have you ever WORN hand-knit socks??? They are sooooo much more comfortable than store-bought ones! And they last, and last, and last.... And besides that, once you "get the hang" of making them, they are mindless items, and you can take them everywhere. Just a small zip-lock bag in your purse, and you have something to take with you wherever you go and might have a few minutes of idle time. (Dish cloths the same, but socks are better.)


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

I like to knit socks for many reasons. As many of you have said, they are quick to make and very portable. I especially like socks because when you finish a sock it's finished. There's nothing to sew together and only two ends to darn in. 

My brother-in-law's Christmas gift this year is a pair of socks with the John Deere logo knitted into them. He's a farmer and loves his John Deere tractor.

Dishcloths? Never!


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

KnittingLinda said:


> I like to knit socks for many reasons. As many of you have said, they are quick to make and very portable. I especially like socks because when you finish a sock it's finished. There's nothing to sew together and only two ends to darn in.
> 
> My brother-in-law's Christmas gift this year is a pair of socks with the John Deere logo knitted into them. He's a farmer and loves his John Deere tractor.
> 
> Dishcloths? Never!


wow those are beautiful...I hope he appreciates them


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Have you ever WORN hand-knit socks??? They are sooooo much more comfortable than store-bought ones! And they last, and last, and last.... And besides that, once you "get the hang" of making them, they are mindless items, and you can take them everywhere. Just a small zip-lock bag in your purse, and you have something to take with you wherever you go and might have a few minutes of idle time. (Dish cloths the same, but socks are better.)


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I love knitting socks. Toe up, magic loop, sideways, I've tried them all. Top down on a set of 5 dp is still my favorite. I just started a pair for my dear grandson for Christmas. It may take me a little longer. His shoe size is American 14. lol
Before visiting my sister in Germany a couple of years ago, 
I knitted 17 pairs of socks for her. Should have seen her eyes pop. I did tell her she could share them with her granddaughter. lol
Give it a try ot two using whatever method you prefer,
Dagmar


----------



## Deelynn (Jul 28, 2011)

I just finished my first pair of socks and I am now addicted! A friend gave me a pair of hand knitted socks yrs ago and I still have them. They feel different on my feet....a good feeling. Plus I think of her every time I wear them. And now I know the time and effort it took to make them. Also I love wearing a "one of a kind" sock. The self striping yarns come in yummy colors. I've already started my next pair!


----------



## cap (Mar 15, 2011)

hint from the "old" days....carry a strand of mercerised thread with the yarn when knitting the heel...socks last a really long time and this what the women did for the soldiers during WW2.....


----------



## Kaju (Jan 23, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Since joining KP I am amazed at the number of people who knit socks. I have been knitting for around 58 years and have never been tempted to knit a pair of socks. Baby booties or slippers for all ages, but not socks. I must admit that the socks shown on KP are really nice, but socks are so cheap to buy and you can just throw them out when they get a hole in them. If I spent all that time and effort knitting a pair then I would have to darn them when they got a hole. Hmmm! Also don't feel I could just throw a hand knitted pair of socks in the washer and dryer.
> So why does everyone seem to like knitting them??


Helen,
If you have never had a pair of hand knitted socks, how can you question why some one would knit them. They are so warm in the winter, they are the right size (no one size fits all), the colors available are gorgeous and no one else has a pair like them. With the new washable wools, they go right in your washer/dryer and because they are made of wool and a synthetic they wear like iron. I say try them you might like them. :lol: Kaju


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

In my family, my daughter knits the socks and dishcloths. I knit sweaters (although branching out recently to make those adorable handbags now available in so many designs). I would treasure a pair of wool socks from my daughter to wear in the cold winters here, but so far, she hasn't done it. I am hinting for Christmas, tho!
I tried dishcloths some time ago, but was so bored, that even the idea of having them to use was not enough motivation to complete the projects. If a project is really plain, I try to use the bulkiest yarn possible so that it is fast, because of my "attention-deficit" !


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

I am addicted to knitting socks because, 1. A project that I can grab and go with, the socks have their own bag with all the little tools and post it note pad. 2.They make really great gifts. The recipient actually uses them, they don't get tossed into the coat closet to languish unworn. 3. They don't cost a gazillion dollars to make. 4. There are such dreamy yarns available in sock weight. 5. When worn, the wool ones, keep your feet warm but they don't sweat as with synthetics. 6. Last but not least, when I get bored with a larger project, they are a good distraction.
Disclothes, a great way to try out patterns, make great little thankyou gifts, they work great for all things kitchen and spa cloths. They are inexpensive to make.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh noooooo woman please say you didn't just say that! dishcloths are wonderfull! Its very obvious that you have never knitted and used one if you are asking this question. you need to run to your knitting basket " grab you some cotton thread and start knitting. I guarantee if you knit up one dishcloth and use it in your kitchen you will never everrrrr ask that question again. try the grandmothers dishcloth soooo quick and easy. There is a reason so many people love receiving these as gifts and for those of us that knit them they are a fun and easy gift to give.


Owlie said:


> I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.
> 
> Another thing, I can not understand why anyone would knit dish cloths.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been knittng sock for over 60 years. Every one who gets them as gifts, love them. 
They are just fun to knit and so pretty. this past year I have knitted over 40 pairs, and just enjoy every minute I spend knitting them.
Give them a try and I'm sure you will enjoy knitting them.


----------



## shannong (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok now I want to trynto knit socks!!! But I am a newbie sock knitter. U have many scarves and 4 baby sweaters under my belt. I need a fairly easy pattern and lots of tips ideas. Thanks

As for dish clothes that is how I learned to knit and they do work very well. Also make great shower gifts for top of the bigger item

Shannon


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

Owlie said:


> I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.
> 
> Another thing, I can not understand why anyone would knit dish cloths.


Have you ever used a hand knit dish cloth? Try one. If you still prefer the store bought ones, fine. I make them by the dozen and sell and also give them away. I do one craft show a year and have people asking to be sure I will be at that show so that can stock up for theselves and for giving to others. As the old saying goes, Don't knock it till you try it. Just be sure to use 100% cotton. Happy knitting!


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I am new to making socks, but have made dishcloths for years. My friends and family love the dishcloths and they are great to add to gifts for whatever occasion. I make the dishcloths because I can knit these while in the car (not driving of course)so they are a great take along project and I won't use anything else. i am knitting socks because of the encouragement on this forum. I felt the same way about knitting socks until just recently and then I just wanted to say I could do it. As I thought about it I realized that the washable wool socks would be great for my son, the skiier and my mom who is always cold. I love to give homemade gifts.


----------



## metpot (Aug 17, 2011)

I started knitting socks last winter after my Daughter in law gave me a pair. They are warm, comfortable and very fashionable. Most of the sock yarn today is washable and comes in wool blends and cotton blends. Most of the new yarn is dyed with a computer generated pattern and I love to "see" how the pattern emerges as you knit the sock. There are also an endless number of patterns you can use for the leg of the sock. And I can afford to buy that one skein of "luxury" yarn and make a pair of socks. I actually love making them now just like I love making mittens.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow, there are SO many great reasons for knitting socks.
Some of them, for me:
1.They are small, and thus can be carried in one's purse - they go anywhere. You can whip them out while waiting at an appointment or while visiting with a friend, etc.

2. They are beautiful. The sock yarn available today is gorgeous. You cannot buy socks like one can knit. 

3. They last a long time. I have socks from 8 years ago, still going strong. The only problem I ever had with handknit socks wearing out was when my daughter lived in an apartment where the rug was not wool. Somehow, wool socks disintegrate - literally - when one walks on rugs made of acryllic blends.

4. It's the continuity, too, that I love....that feeling of continuing a tradition from ages past. Good feeling.

5. Everyone seems to love getting my hand made socks. They are a good gift, in my view, 'cause people know that you consider them important enough to spend on them a few weeks of time. So the gift is actually more than just the pair of socks.

6. And nothing feels on the foot like a pair of homemade socks. Really.

7. They don't take a long time to make, which is nice.

8. Lastly, my nieces say store bought socks are 'boring'(their word) when compared to the Norville Premier self striping socks (wool bamboo blend)whichI make them! =)

If you have trouble with socks, my book Successful Sock Knitting for Beginners will do the trick. =)


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I make all my socks!! Love that I can make them fit just right, they don't fall down into my shoes, and they go into the washer and dryer because they are superwash wool. They get softer after you wash them too. Then there's the fun colors and choices of beautiful sock yarn. The satisfaction of making them feels so good. You just can't buy that kind of fit and comfort!!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I enjoy the challenge they hold. And I enjoy wearing them instead of slippers around the house. I have tried wearing them with my shoes and not to crazy about that. I don't make them fast enough to put any factory out of bussiness as yet. Its really for fun and when I get to that wall of what to do next can't figure out what I do a sock or two.


----------



## mspiggy211 (Apr 15, 2011)

WOW DonnaRae you're amazing. I bought some sock yarn but just scared to try. Just got the courage to try knitting a sweater for granddaughter and having a fit cause I want it to be perfect. I 'll keep trying with sweater cause she been asking for over a year. Newbie to knitting and crochet. Any easy sock patterns to try for children?


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

We do so much knitting and crochet for others. Socks are a little luxury I knit for myself out of nice yarn. Doesn't matter if anyone else sees them. They feel wonderful on my feet and for once I pampered myself.


----------



## marydore (Feb 1, 2011)

I am dying to knit a pair of socks and get hooked. Would someone please suggest a pattern to start with that hopefully I will be successful with - Also suggestions for what yarn to use. I do not want to go to all the work and then have the yarn be a horrid quality. Thanks ladies (and men if there are any out there!)


----------



## thisthat (Aug 10, 2011)

sweaters can wear out too--especially in the elbows. So why knit them when you can go to WalMart and get a real cheapy! I have been knitting socks for ever. As a youngster, I used to knit argyles and give them as Christmas presents and they were always quite welcomed. I knit lots of socks and sell them but also wear them myself. And if they have acrylin in them or nylon you can toss them in them in the washing machine. I always line dry the socks though and do not put them in the dryer. There is just something about hand-knitted socks. I always get compliments on them. Also, they are small enough that you can carry them with you when you travel--yes they are allowed on the planes--and knit while waiting at the gate or waiting in the doctor's offices for appointments. Hard to do that with larger items!!!! Try them--you might like them!!!1


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why knit socks? many have been mentioned, portable- I knit them as I wander the streets; they can be as easy or complex as you want- I always have at least one easy pair on the go for taking out; unique; I get great delight in seeing them on my feet even if no one else sees them- but amazing how often I get to show them off and some people 'say how are you let's see your socks!'; others love wearing them- so do I; haven't had a pair wear out yet and this is my third winter of wearing them; variety of styles toe up, cuff down, numerous heels and toes, cuffs, on circulars with magic loop (don't use two circulars it a waste of a needle I could have another sock on) or dpns. I have done a sideways pair of stright needles too but then needed to do a long seam- but looks different as the pattern flows sideways instead of horizontally.etc. One or two at a time- tried two and got far enough to know I can but went back to one.
> However Qld is not the best place to wear socks but there would be some call for them. But good for knitting because they don't sit in your lap and warm you up more.
> 
> And I knitted a dishcloth today- but it is too pretty to use on the dishes so it is sitting on the table while I decide what to do with it. My husband looked at it and said that's a very pretty colourful starfish (which is what it was meant to be like). May turn it into a dishcloth or take it into the shower. Very quick that was. wanted to knit a dishcloth to see what it was like as possible stocking fillers. Quicker than socks.


I feel very pampered and much like a domestic diva/godess when I use my hand-knit washcloths. But I also like the texture. They are a little bit rough and it feels like I am giving my skin a nice exfoliation with each shower or bath. As a nice plus, they are so quick to knit. When I am starting something new, I often practice the pattern in cotton for a washcloth.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm with you Donna Rae on the baby /little kid's socks. So cute and you get all the fun of the process of sock knitting and, BINGO, they are done! Great in ww scraps on size 5 or 6 needles.If you rib the whole leg and make it longer, and do it on a bigger #8 needle (then go down for the foot) they reach way up under pants and keep their legs warm. 

Best way to learn and start up the addiction!


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

LynneA said:


> In my family, my daughter knits the socks and dishcloths. I knit sweaters (although branching out recently to make those adorable handbags now available in so many designs). I would treasure a pair of wool socks from my daughter to wear in the cold winters here, but so far, she hasn't done it. I am hinting for Christmas, tho!
> I tried dishcloths some time ago, but was so bored, that even the idea of having them to use was not enough motivation to complete the projects. If a project is really plain, I try to use the bulkiest yarn possible so that it is fast, because of my "attention-deficit" !


There are a million free patterns online for washcloths. Some of them are quite challenging. Or you might try designing your own with fancy stitches you would like to learn.


----------



## shark (Sep 6, 2011)

ditto


----------



## expatx3 (Aug 2, 2011)

I knit socks because my little grandson had a pair of wool socks and cried when they got holes in them. I searched for wool socks and was astounded how much they cost. I'd never knitted socks before but thought I'd give them a try. Not difficult at all and my grandson loved them! With so many colours, it didn't take long for me to become addicted. I must have knitted 30 pairs since and, with no holes, they are being passed down to his foster brother and then, still with no holes, on to his little foster sister. My daughter machine washes them on the delicate cycle and air dries them.


----------



## shark (Sep 6, 2011)

oooh, I USE my dishcloths and I made a stack of them for friends.


----------



## thisthat (Aug 10, 2011)

Michael's carries a good variety of sock yarns. I use #2 needles--4 double-pointed. I use 16,32,16 stitches. do 15 rounds for the cuff, 35 rounds for the sock before 14 rows of reinforced heel. After turning the heel and decreasing for the gussett, I do 35 rounds (size 9 sock) and then decrease for the toe. weave last 16 stitches and it looks like regular knitting. Pretty easy!!!!


----------



## kkiser (Jul 18, 2011)

I've been wearing the first pair of socks I ever knit for more than 20 years for cross country skiing. No holes to darn yet! I do wear a lightweight liner sock under them, but the yarn (I think it was Wildfoot) wears extremely well. The second pair I knit was a Norwegian pattern from Beth Brown Reinsel with a star on the heel. I knit them to wear with my clogs - still wearing them too. They're fun to knit, quickly finished, and inexpensive. For several years I knit the star heel pattern socks for my church's fundraiser, and got $50 per pair for them.


----------



## kkiser (Jul 18, 2011)

I've been wearing the first pair of socks I ever knit for more than 20 years for cross country skiing. No holes to darn yet! I do wear a lightweight liner sock under them, but the yarn (I think it was Wildfoot) wears extremely well. The second pair I knit was a Norwegian pattern from Beth Brown Reinsel with a star on the heel. I knit them to wear with my clogs - still wearing them too. They're fun to knit, quickly finished, and inexpensive. For several years I knit the star heel pattern socks for my church's fundraiser, and got $50 per pair for them.


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

I knit my first and favorite pair of socks from a pattern I purchased at a LYS along with the recommended yarn, ie. my recommendation is to go to your LYS, buy there, and they will be more likely to help you if you get stuck. I would also guess that they offer classes in sock knitting. If you don't know how to use the magic loop method to knit 2-at-a-time, it is well worth the price of the book to teach yourself that method (there are tutorials online if you get stuck).


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been knitting socks forever it seems - they are the most requested item I make for my children, grandchildren, & great grandchildren. No matter what else I'm working on, I always have a pair on the needles. One of my granddaughters, when she was about 8 years old, found a little needlework bag at a yard sale, & told her Dad "granny needs this for socks" - I still carry the "sock bag" everywhere with me & it is perfect. A side effect of knitting socks is having a record of how the kids feet have grown since every time they go up a size in shoes, they send me an outline of their foot with the length of sock they prefer & the measurement of their leg at that point. Also makes Christmas very cheap for me, since all they ever want is socks. The only socks I get for myself are "crazy socks" made from the leftovers of all the others I've knitted through the years. So in "long" answer to your question, I knit socks because it makes my family so happy, & when I am gone, I know someone in my family, maybe born after my death will be wearing socks that I made. As an aside, that's the same reason why I make a quilt for every new child in the family.


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

Handknit washcloths wrapped around a lovely bar of special soap also make a wonderful gift (especially if you made the soap too),


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

knittingneedles,
I did the sock KAL on this forum. I did the Sweet tomato heel and found it easy to do. But I think I like this one better because you get the 90 degree turn in one triangle whereas on the Sweet tomato heel it takes two or three wedges to get there. Both are just as smooth and neat. This one doesn't make the heel look like it's made for giants.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Since joining KP I am amazed at the number of people who knit socks. I have been knitting for around 58 years and have never been tempted to knit a pair of socks. Baby booties or slippers for all ages, but not socks. I must admit that the socks shown on KP are really nice, but socks are so cheap to buy and you can just throw them out when they get a hole in them. If I spent all that time and effort knitting a pair then I would have to darn them when they got a hole. Hmmm! Also don't feel I could just throw a hand knitted pair of socks in the washer and dryer.
> So why does everyone seem to like knitting them??


I think socks are fun to knit. It's really exciting to watch soomething three-dimensional appear when you're working on the heel.

Socks are a small and portable project that're easy to tote around with you. They're great for working on when you're the passenger in a car.

I love knitting with double-pointed needles. They look so mysterious!

The new sock yarns are just so snazzy. They're fun to work with and create the coolest designs and stripes and variegations.

Hand-knitted socks fit better than any socks you'll buy. That's worth a lot when you're on your feet.

Just a few of the reasons I get a kick out of knitting socks.

Hazel


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

NanaLoves2Knit said:


> LynneA said:
> 
> 
> > In my family, my daughter knits the socks and dishcloths. I knit sweaters (although branching out recently to make those adorable handbags now available in so many designs). I would treasure a pair of wool socks from my daughter to wear in the cold winters here, but so far, she hasn't done it. I am hinting for Christmas, tho!
> ...


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

The problem with knitting socks is that after you finally finish the first one, you have to start all over and make a second one.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Well you have all convinced me to try a pair of socks if only for the experience. I guess if I lived in a cold place and needed to keep my feet warm would be more inclined to make them. We live in sunny Queensland and very rarely get cold feet (so to speak).
> Cheers Helen


Your avatar picture is darling. Is that a real baby or a doll? If real, could I please get the pattern? I have a new granddaughter I want to make some things for if I ever get past these Christmas stockings!!!


----------



## cldiab (Oct 13, 2011)

Handknit or crocheted dishclothes are the best!!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been knitting for 50 years; my mother taught her 4 daughters to knit and made a new pair of mittens each year for all 6 of us, but I had never considered knitting them (or socks) because using DPNs was beyond my patience. After joining KP I found out about using 2 circular needles and it made all the difference. I've knit 2 pairs of socks and have requests for 3 pairs of glittens for Christmas. Besides the points other people have made - mainly the quickness of completion and the portability of socks - I would like to add that it extends my "knitting season" considerably. I don't have air conditioning at home and having a sweater or afghan on my lap as I knit on it in the summer is unbearable. I still can't stand to knit in really hot weather, but socks are possible for a much longer time.
Jan


----------



## Katyscarlette (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually, I knit socks because I enjoy the process. I find that's much the same for any project/craft. When I have someone who expresses an interest in learning to knit I always tell them if you start out thinking how cool the sweater/scarf/hat is going to be and don't enjoy the sheer process of zoning out with needles and yarn then you're going to get bored and your project is probably going to end up a chore instead of fun.
I love the feel of yarn and the click of the needles. I get bored and move from one project to another but still have to have that zen exercise involving soft fuzzy yarn and the rhythmic click of needles.
Just my thoughts.....


----------



## loribelle (Sep 16, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> I love my socks!
> Dh won't hardly wear store bought ones anymore. Neither will my boys, they say, and I agree, that store bought ones just don't fit right.
> Hand knit socks can not only be pretty, they are, in my case, a custom fit to the wearers foot! Perfect length, perfect width, and just the right thickness for whatever season. Can't get that in a 7.00 for 6 pair cheapie bag from the Walmart! LOL!!!
> Not to mention, they last for forever!


I guess I should learn to knit socks. I'm 5 ft nothing and wear a 5 1/2 shoe and it is so difficult to find socks that fit. Women's socks are too big and children socks are just a smidgen too little. My question though is can one knit knee socks? Love to wear them in the winter. The "shortee" ones I see on here are just not comfortable for me -- feel like they are always falling down. On a side note, I have been able to find socks made from bamboo in the stores and they are so soft and comfortable,


----------



## shannong (Aug 14, 2011)

Toe up or cuff down for s newbie sick knitter


----------



## bjiris (Oct 14, 2011)

I knit socks and they are really fun to do. It was a 
challenge for me and it is very satisfying to complete a pair. I am new to the Forum.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Helen,

I can certainly understand how you feel. I too, am not a sock person. In fact, socks & dishcloths are the farthest thing from my mind. Reason: Basically, who can see your socks, as they are tucked away under your pants, or covered by shoes/boots? As far as dishcloths, You can buy them much cheaper.

I have to say though, that I've hand knitted a lot of dishcloths, but only because mine were worn out, and it took basically no time to knit a dishcloth. Also, handmade dishcloths last a lot longer than those flimsy things you buy at the store.

Socks & dishcloths are just of no big interest for me, unless I don't have anything better to knit.

My thing is knitting clothes! I love to knit jackets, sweaters, shawls, ponchos, belts, dresses, etc. People can see these, and I love the compliments/feedback!

But, knitting is a wonderful art. So, whatever you love to make, keep on making it, just don't stop knitting!

Have a great day!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I tried knitting a pair of yoga socks. The first one of the pair would have fit an elephant,,,..it never got a mate! It looks at me sometimes as if to say where is my mate,,,,I just walk away thinking there are no elephants in our family. There are so many other things I want to knit and my fingers just can't move fast enough and there are not enough hours in the day. Maybe some day when I find myself with nothing else to conquer I will try socks again!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I never thought knitting socks made sense. Then I made a pair. I WAS SO WRONG!! Whether you wear them outdoors, indoors, in cold weather, around the house....once you make a pair, you'll catch the "sock fever." I made mine in that $42/skein self-striping yarn, and I got so caught up in them that the crew socks turned into knee-highs before I knew it. In fact, the only reason I stopped where I did was because I knew I needed the rest of the skein for the other sock!! Like everyone else has said, they're warmer, softer, and you can't BEAT the sense of satisfaction you'll get from making them. That's why I'm trying to make a second pair. It's been a while, and I may have to go back to the knitting group at my Senior Center for more "lessons," but I want another pair of socks, and I want to make them!!


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

I also don't knit socks. I have to admit, I am very selfish, and mostly knit things for myself, and since I tend to go barefoot or wear flip-flops, who needs socks? My sister knits lovely socks and I think almost everyone in the family except me has gotten a pair or more of socks from her. I do give scarves, hats, and afghans. I love handknit dish- and washcloths. They ARE nice and nubby for scrubbing and exfoliating. Plus they last forever and I can knit them in any colour or pattern I want to go with my decor.


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

I have been only been knitting for about 4 months now. And Have looked at sock patterns. And don't think I would knit any. I think I will try my hand at slippers. I have only done dish clothes, dish towles and scarves. Nothing any bigger. Maybe one of these days I will atempt bigger things.


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

dolores angleton said:


> The problem with knitting socks is that after you finally finish the first one, you have to start all over and make a second one.


No, no, no! Knit them 2-at-a-time on circulars. Then the gauge is uniform and when you finish the first one, ta-da! you have also finished the second one. I am not the brightest crayon in the box and I taught myself from Melissa Morgan-Oakes book which is available everywhere. You can do it!


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

I don't like 'store bought' socks either. All my socks are knitted... I would love to say by hand but I am a 'cranker'. Meaning I hand crank my socks on a 100 year old knitting machine or circular sock machine. Many people ask for my socks because they fit better, wear longer and feel great. I just got tired of having socks that were loose. Yes, my socks are $25 to $28 per pair, but I love them.
Mad


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

My grown children love my socks, homemade things. There is always a few strands of my hair in them! LOL And I think they feel loved and feel special. I made a sweater for my daughter, it had smocking in it. It took me a year to make, but she loves it and I won 2nd place at a fair. Now my granddaughter wants to knit and crochet. Its what I call a Loving Art of Fibers!


----------



## knitfan007 (Aug 12, 2011)

I knit sox AND dishcloths! I've been knitting dishcloths since I was a kid, so I am used to them and like them in the kitchen. My dear MIL with arthritis loves them because they scrub without much elbow grease. My kids don't make them but luv to use them.

I knitted my first pair of sox on dpns because of the automatic striping made by the yarn. A pattern without effort! I love them in my boots for winter. I've had one pair since 2002 and they are still in fine shape, and yes I put them in the washer and dryer.

Just make sure to cast on with a larger size needle then knit with the regular size so the cast on is loose. Ex: Cast on size 5 and knit sox with size 2. Even though it's small needles and fine yarn, they knit up before you know it!


----------



## aje127 (Oct 6, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA I feel the same way you do!!!!!! I asked this same question in my knitting group on yahoo, and boy did I get the lectures. "You do it out of LOVE!!!!", "Yes hand knit socks cost WAY more than store bought socks, but you do it for the sheer pleasure".... I have yet to knit a pair....but I did get some sock yarn a year or so ago....


----------



## 2knitRknot (Sep 7, 2011)

I like to try new stitches on a small knit sample (aka dishcloth size squares) to see how they look and feel. When I get enough, I stitch them together to form an afghan, scarf, or lap quilt. I donate most to a knitting charity in my state, or drop them off at the local American Cancer Society. Here is a great site to find organizations in your state:

http://www.woolworks.org/charity.html


----------



## MissyK (Oct 14, 2011)

I love to knit but knitting socks has been the greatest challenge I have met up with. Using the four needles was a learning experience after many years of knitting scarves, hats, booties, and baby items, sweaters and etc. I have made 6 pairs of socks in the last year and love wearing them. They really keep your feet warm in the winter and they fit perfectly. The yarn with a little wool washes and dries great and the shape remains perfect.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

yes, how well I remember!!! In the summer we would sit around the swimming pool, knitting in our bathing suits. About three years ago, I bought some sock yarn. I need to get it out for old times sake!


----------



## MissyK (Oct 14, 2011)

Knitting on circular needles would be perfect to try. Will purchase the instructions and give it a try. Always up for a new challenge.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

I have to jump on the band wagon too lol ..I also have never had an urge to knit socks either, if I did maybe a pair of Cashmere wool ones, a big maybe?
As for knitting a dishcloth,I probably never ever would, the state my dish cloth get into and then end up in the rubbish. 
What type of yarn would they use to make a dish cloth with anyway. 
I actually have got a nice pattern for a pair of Cashmere socks,and maybe one day I just may knit me a pair.


----------



## barblaff (Apr 23, 2011)

I, too, have wondered why knit socks. After reading all of these comments, I am going to have to try knitting a pair. I will IDE the magic loop approach as I know that one of those DP needles would get lost or maybe two of them.


----------



## aje127 (Oct 6, 2011)

Where in Orlando do you live?! I live in the Metro West area, There have been so many times I wished I had someone I could go to, to show me how to do something. If you are interested I would love to meet you sometime. (maybe at a bookstore or coffee shop somewhere). Especially if you can knit socks. I really would like to give this pattern I have been holding onto for over a year a shot, but the two times I've started it, it became quite clear that I was way in over my head....April


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

NanaLoves2Knit said:


> dolores angleton said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with knitting socks is that after you finally finish the first one, you have to start all over and make a second one.
> ...


I haven't tried knitting socks yet, but I have purchased yarn and a "how to knit socks" book. I'm determine to give it a try in the new year after all the Christmas projects are done. I think doing two at a time would be my way to go.


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

For dish clothes the yarn I use is the cotton. Sugar and cream is my favorite. They come out real nice and last for ever.


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

If you can learn to knit them on one circular needle it becomes much easier than 5 needles. Rita


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

"I guess I should learn to knit socks. I'm 5 ft nothing and wear a 5 1/2 shoe and it is so difficult to find socks that fit. Women's socks are too big and children socks are just a smidgen too little. My question though is can one knit knee socks? Love to wear them in the winter. The "shortee" ones I see on here are just not comfortable for me -- feel like they are always falling down. On a side note, I have been able to find socks made from bamboo in the stores and they are so soft and comfortable."

You can knit socks in any length you want.  I think you have to allow for the fullness in the calf and all, but otherwise.... I have a a vintage pattern for some awesome stockings, knit in laceweight and using size *0* DPNs (like knitting with long toothpicks, lol) I didn't get very far, because I got impatient and wondered where I was going to wear them? I have to wear pants to work, and hardly ever go anywhere where stockings would be worn. But I might try tackling them again someday.


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh, knitting socks was the first thing I ever knit and I've never stopped. Let me tell you that my dh, who has foot problems doesn't wear anything else. My mother knit socks for Civil War re-enactors and for the husband of a friend who was having great problems with his feet due to diabetes, nothing else felt good on his feet. I've only ever had one hole to appear in a pair of handknit socks. 
Plus you feel so smart each and every time you turn a heel, not because it's difficult but because it just feels like an accomplishment every time.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Hopefully, we all knit for the same reason, just simply because we like to.


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

I too, love wearing my handknit socks and using my handknit dish cloths. I encourage all folks to give it a try!
WVBetty



courier770 said:


> Hand knit socks last much longer than the store bought ones. I work outside all year long and find that I can knit wool socks much cheaper than I can buy them.


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I tried knitting a pair of yoga socks. The first one of the pair would have fit an elephant,,,..it never got a mate! It looks at me sometimes as if to say where is my mate,,,,I just walk away thinking there are no elephants in our family. There are so many other things I want to knit and my fingers just can't move fast enough and there are not enough hours in the day. Maybe some day when I find myself with nothing else to conquer I will try socks again!


lol, Gypsie. I knitted some yoga socks once also. They came out huge as well. And I have big feet! so, they sit in the knitting basket, also looking forlorn. Maybe we should start a home for giant yoga socks?


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

Haha, this topic has really got my brain going. sorry.  I also wonder about fingerless gloves and wristlets. I love knitting and wearing both, but find them quite impractical. They are nice for a bit of wrist soreness, but my overall opinion is they are only good for Hobos and Victorian Ladies. I mean, it's my FINGERS that get cold, silly, and with good heating in our homes nowadays, we don't really NEED them to keep our hands warm while we do our needlework.


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

All I can say is the first time I slipped my foot into my hand knit sock it was pure heaven -- the fit is incredible. With all the beautiful patterns and yarns now they are also incredibly beautiful.......


----------



## MissyK (Oct 14, 2011)

I use Peaches and Cream , 4 ply, 100% cotton yarn for dishcloths. I have a great pattern to knit and very simple. If you will send me your e-mail, I will send you the pattern.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I haven't knit socks in many years and never made a lot of them. But I am thinking of making some for my grandkids, more that they will be different from everyone else's than a case of saving money.

I think that is the reason I knit anything. Plus the fact that I enjoy making something that can be used and lasts longer than a meal or cookies or cake.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Dixiel said:


> For dish clothes the yarn I use is the cotton. Sugar and cream is my favorite. They come out real nice and last for ever.


My Husband would probably use my lovely hand knit dishcloth to wipe up all kind of s.... lol


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think that knitting socks is all the rage because we have some beautiful sock yarn.. Also if a person only knits with worsted weight or bulky weight yarn its a challenge that you can say "I did it" I love my socks.. and everyone I know when they see my socks say they want a pair. Yes you can buy at the store cheaper..(sometimes) but why do we knit anything? That same statement applys to most all... I personally want to make more and use different designs on them... I guess my biggest reason is .. I wear socks everyday... I don't wear a afghan, sweater, or anything else every day... also for me I work in a persons home and there is a NO shoes rule there so to wear cute funky socks is fun...


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I do admire you. No you can't get that in store bought socks or any item that is made by a love one.  My aunt use to make all of my dresses and they never wore out. I had one of a kind and they were made out of cotton which was made for chicken and bird seed. Keep you socks and sometimes give them a little kiss. she would love that. huggs to you.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i agree. i have no desire whatsoever to knit socks. nor sweaters. since retiring, i need very few "dressy" clothes and living in deep south i don't even like winter clothes. however, if i lived in a colder climate, i might do sweaters. seems like a lot of work when you can but nice ones that are not very expensive. my problem is, i REALLY like the more expensive yarns, therefore a sweater would probably be cost prohibitive for me. just my personal thought. racso


----------



## Snowsmoon (Aug 29, 2011)

I would have to say it is more of a fashion thing with me and very easy to have a travel project. I use the newer method of two at a time on circular needles, I don't think I would be so drawn to a pattern of a sock if I got one finished and had to do another of the same thing. They are awesome for gifts and if you make them, you can make sure they fix perfectly. 

I don't see the dish clothes...all that work in a dirty dish pan, yuk!


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

I must admit I made some socks for my grandkids a couple of years ago just to see what all the fuss was about. Last winter the middle one (then 9 years old) asked me to "please, please" make him another pair because he out grew his and had to pass them down. My daughter said the kids wore their socks at least 2-3 times per week, or when ever they weren't in the wash! I also custom made a pair for my son-in-law,with white foot part and then black starting at arch on top and up cuffs. He could wear them for dress and still maintain the white on his heels and toes that need it. Seem to work out well for him


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i do dish cloths because they're fast, inexpensive, you can practice new stitches and anyone that has ever used them really likes them. also, for me, almost instant gratification. they make nice small gifts, etc. try one, bet you'll like them also. racso


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think that knitting socks is all the rage because we have some beautiful sock yarn.. Also if a person only knits with worsted weight or bulky weight yarn its a challenge that you can say "I did it" I love my socks.. and everyone I know when they see my socks say they want a pair. Yes you can buy at the store cheaper..(sometimes) but why do we knit anything? That same statement applys to most all... I personally want to make more and use different designs on them... I guess my biggest reason is .. I wear socks everyday... I don't wear a afghan, sweater, or anything else every day... also for me I work in a persons home and there is a NO shoes rule there so to wear cute funky socks is fun...


Thinks I am going to have to knit myself a pair of Cashmere wool socks, what is best, Fingering or Worsted..I must admit all the years and experience I have had in my Knitting using circulars will be a new challenge, please give me advise on what size Circular I would use, I truly haven't a clue, my Mum was a fantastic knitter too,she did most Fairilse Knitting, but I can never ever remember her knitting socks either, she did knit gloves though, I remember her knitting me a red pair of gloves, the font were in Fairisle pattern, she made the beret to match


----------



## 2knitRknot (Sep 7, 2011)

Have you tried knitting socks with two sets of circular needles? Much, much easier! Great tutorial here: http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=RybPvCNfrT8


----------



## Mayrareider (Jul 19, 2011)

I completely agree with you. I live in Mexico and maybe due to the climate I never use socks, execept for when I exercise and wear tennis shoes. I wear sandals and high heel shoes for work. No need to have socks, much less knit them. I prefer to knit garments others will wear. Strangely enough I rarerly knit for me. I mostly knit for friends grandchildren and my daughters and friends like scarves for Christmas etc.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

now tell me How do you knit 2 socks together,I would definitely be interested, yes when I knit booties etc I think yikes another one to do, lol


----------



## judithh (Apr 16, 2011)

I love my hand knit socks. Like making them and wear them every day to work. I work in an office. They're so expensive when you buy them and can never fit as well as the handmade ones. I use size 1 needles and sock yarn and receive lots of compliments when I wear them in the summer with my birkenstock sandles. I have lots of pairs so that they will last longer. They're also a nice small project easy to cary around. I take my latest sock projects to meetings and other functions where I can knit.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I use dishclothes to try new patterns before I make something larger. They make nice gifts, especially to people who like to dress up their bathrooms (you know, not a speck of dirt, designer curtains, fancy soap in a fancy soap dish, handknit cloths next to it...) 
I knit socks because my daughters and grandkids love them. I do to - especially with clog-type shoes. Get loads of compliments. But don't wear handknit socks if you want to be unnoticed....


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree with everyone about the beauty and fit of hand-knit socks. Besides, you can knit them in under a week and if I knit them, I make them form fine yarn, like wool/silk, cashmere, etc. so a pair of those would be way more money than the cost of the yarn. I have a pair that my great grandmother made for me and I can still wear them ( I was 12 at the time and now I'm 55. No darning and long wearing!)


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I love knitting socks and wearing them. Often I give them as gift.A sock is small and fits in my purse. It's there when I have to sit in a waiting room and when I take my granddaughter to her dance class.

As for dish cloths, I saw a pattern and knitted out of curiosity and loved using it. Now I make them out of left over yarn.


----------



## thnonnie (Mar 19, 2011)

how can I get the pattern for that sweater? www.flickr.com


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Kiwi knitter. Sock weight yarn is slightly heavier than fingering weight. There are links to the weights of yarn if you search for them. If these are your first pair of socks, I would personally try worsted weight first. They would be heavier and for boots, but you'd be able to see your stitches better and not be fussing with fine yarn.

Also, if you look on youtube, search for 2 circular needles or magic loop. I always use 2 circular needles as I hate DPNs. You can also search for knitting socks and find some nifty techniques shown.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I would think hand knitted socks would be much better made than what a person can purchase and warmer. Just guessing, as I don't knit.


----------



## liscal (Jul 30, 2011)

Handknitted socks are a joy .....I am a spinner and always spin wearing my socks.....the jazzier the better. I have been knitting them since I was a teenager and never get tired - So easy to pick up and knit wherever you are and after all these years no longer need patterns..... 
I get so many compliments on my socks and just love them  .....


----------



## wyldeflowyr (Sep 24, 2011)

I like to knit socks because it seems like magic when you turn the heel -lol! I'm easily entertained!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!That says a lot for socks made by the hands of a wonderful grandmother with abundance of love. Proves handmade clothers outware store bought 100 to 1. 
Keep on wearing them and keep those memories going.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't knit socks, but I do knit dish cloths. I knit them because I can. That is all. Most of what we knit or crochet can be bought, but I still love to do it. 
Nothing can replace the sense of satisfaction I get when I finish a project and actually see what I have created, whether it is just a dish cloth or an afghan.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

If you knit with 2 circular needles how do you not mess up with the needles?? Can you buy needles that are different color to be able to tell them apart??


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

well you have all convinced me, yes I am going to have to knit me a pair of socks lol they will probably turn out all 
cock-eyed and twisted lol. As my Mum would have said 
'A Blind man would be happy to see them'
Thank you 'alucalind' I shall look at instructions on Youtube..I just love reading Instructions too lol

Cheers,
Jacqui


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

I used to feel the same way when I saw all the knitters up here in Wisconsin knitting socks. But I decided what the heck, try knitting a pair to see what all the fuss is about. Yes, it's expensive. But after the first pair, I had to have more socks that actually fit me, socks without annoying seams across the top of my toes, and socks that last and last. I don't knit a lot of socks, I's rather knit a sweater, but they're a fun quick project and you can really individualize them to suit you in so many ways.


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

I saw instructions for hand knitted and crocheted socks in Interweave Knitting and Interweave Crochet magazines, and I am determined to try to make some. The patterns I found were for very distinctive dress-up items and were knee high to wear with dress flats or pumps. In this case, they would be luxury garments.


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

Owlie said:


> Another thing, I can not understand why anyone would knit dish cloths.


As a later in life learning knitter...my first project in first knitting class was a dishcloth which I still have a year later; it will surely win a prize for the ugliest cloth in the universe...holes, uneven, scallops (still don't know how I did that! nor does the instructor). Inspite of all that it works wonderfully. My great grand daughters love the knitted washcloths with patterns and request new ones every now and then and one daughter says knitted dishclothes are the best...she even has some of my pathetic first efforts. A great way to learn new stiches and have something to do that is fast; well sometimes fast, depending on the new stitch.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Seeing all of the remarks about knitting socks you have inspired me to knit a pair for my granddaughter that has a fit over every thing I knit. She even sleeps in socks. I am going to make her a pair for Christmas. I am anxious to hear and see what kind of a response she has. Wish me luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

wyldeflowyr said:


> I like to knit socks because it seems like magic when you turn the heel -lol! I'm easily entertained!


That's exactly what my husband said one night as he watched me turn a heel - "It's just like magic!" He also looks at my knitting patterns and just shakes his head - "I don't know how you make sense of this," he says. I've offered to teach him but he declined :roll:

I love my hand-knit socks and I love knitting them. With superwash wools, care is not that difficult and they do wear forever, plus, of course, the pleasure of choosing the yarn and the pattern and having something that's one (well, okay, two) of a kind. Though it took years for me to get around to trying them. Ditto the dishcloths. I thought, what's the point? Now I don't want any other kind, neither does my daughter, and they make great gifts that are always appreciated and sometimes even get people to want to learn to knit. (A dishcloth is a pretty unthreatening project.)


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

do u always use cotton yarn for dish rags and towels?


----------



## grammyjacie (Oct 13, 2011)

OOwlie, I think once you have made a dishcloth and used it, you won't want to use anything else!!Jacie


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I thought exactly like you, have been knitting for years without one pair of socks.. but on KP I have a little group and we had a sock Kal..I was kicking and screaming from the first moment, but I wasn't going to quit.. But after finishing the sock and trying it on.. You really do get hooked..
> 
> There is nothing like a handmade pair of socks..
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT learning site! I have the urge to knit socks but haven't taken the plunge yet because I have other projects in the works. Thanks so much for sharing this! I will be sure to start right here when I jump in.
Vicki


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't knit socks simply because I have never attempted to use dpn's; I use circs. And I like scarves, slouchy hats, throws and easy pullovers, etc. Part of mine is a patience thing and I knit to develop it. Even then there are times I am pulling my hair out! LOL


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> If you knit with 2 circular needles how do you not mess up with the needles?? Can you buy needles that are different color to be able to tell them apart??


You use different length cables and you can use different color needles.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

I see, the length would make a difference.... Is there a company who makes different color needles within the same brand??



MarySandra said:


> Cyndyn said:
> 
> 
> > If you knit with 2 circular needles how do you not mess up with the needles?? Can you buy needles that are different color to be able to tell them apart??
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wagski1 said:


> do u always use cotton yarn for dish rags and towels?


I made a dish cloth using both cotton and acrylic together for one of my sons. He loves it because he doesn't have to have have a scrubber when washing the pots and pans. He just asked last night if I could make him some more so, he has extras. Mostly I only use cotton it works best.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't understand all the shawl patterns. How many people do you know who wear shawls? I and my four daughters don't. Such a lot of work for something which is very rarely worn!


----------



## nmoll (May 12, 2011)

I knit socks because I can get them to fit my feet better than boughten ones, and they keep my feet much warmer.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

I personally am not interested in knitting socks. And I know what would happen if I did - we hear a lot about it: 2nd sock syndrome ;-)

If I ever have to do sleeves, I'll be doing them both at the same time on one set of needles.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Hi Agnescr,
One of my favourite types of socks to knit is kilt hose--for Scottish country dancers. If the socks are well made and fit well, they are far superior to any made by machine!


agnescr said:


> Owlie said:
> 
> 
> > I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.
> ...


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I always have a pair of socks going, they are great to take to appointments and on airplanes. I usually knit two at a time so when I'm done I'm done and I don't have that one sock waiting for a friend. Since I've only been knitting for two years or so I find that socks are nice small projects that let you learn new patterns and it also is a good way to learn to mix and match patterns. I might like one persons toe and the way another person does a heel and another persons bind off. They have helped me be more relaxed with the knitting process.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

I have never tried to knit socks. It seems daunting.
We have a friend who knitted my husband seven pairs of socks because his feet are always cold -- summer and winter. He won't wear anything else and God help me if I don't have them washed when he is ready for them. He pouts and moans.
We thought we had lost one once and it almost was an international incident.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hand-knitted socks are cool!!

Knitting them gives me a satisfaction that I can't describe. Everyone loves them; they make great gifts and I'm proud to give them away. They keep my toes warm in the winter. Playing with sock yarns is fun. Knitting baby and kid's socks is a fast job... and they are so cute; they are always well received. My 22-year old grandson is always happy to receive them and wears them proudly; his pals all wish they had a pair. 

There are so many reasons why I knit socks...


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

It's an addiction, and theway they feel on your feet is wonderfull. :thumbup:


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

If u got use to the feel of a warm shawl around your shoulders in the cold winter months,u would understand why ...it's a comfort like no other.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Do all socks have to be knitted with 4 double pointed needles?


----------



## archer (Aug 30, 2011)

In Interweave Knits Fall 2011 issue there is a pattern for Knee Hi and Thigh Hi stockings in a open pattern. In the PieceWork Sept./Oct. 2011 issue there is a lovely Silk Stockings pattern to knit. Before there were ready made socks all stockings were knit. Check out vintage sites to find more stocking patterns


----------



## diannecooper (Mar 1, 2011)

AS far as dishcloths, I LOVE the wide array of cute patterns you can knit into them. I make them as theme-specific gifts for the special people in my life. They really appreciate the effort and thought that goes into them, but, I must admit, do not want to use them because "They are too pretty to use!"


----------



## Knit tea (Oct 11, 2011)

I knit socks for my grandsons and friends and family as an act of love. In this world of cheap anything it is not the item but the love, consideration, and time spent from me to that one person.

It is an act of time spent concentrated on that one person with all my feelings spent into it. It is a testament to our relationship in a warm hug of a sock!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm with you Helen. I have no desire to spend that much money on yarn for socks! I love to see all the pretty & cool looking ones that the gals post on KP, but don't want to spend my own time on them when there are soooo many other things that I want to make. They'd wear out too fast for all the trouble. In any case, I wouldn't make them for myself. I don't like to wear socks & warm shoes unless I have to. I wear sandals all year long except for when the snow is too deep. If my feet get too hot, then I am way too hot. So if it's snowy & I'm going somewhere that I'll be inside, I wear warm shoes until I get there, take my sandals, & trade just before going in.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

leoanne said:


> I don't understand all the shawl patterns. How many people do you know who wear shawls? I and my four daughters don't. Such a lot of work for something which is very rarely worn!


Now I feel the same way as you do about shawls. The patterns are beautiful but I truly never see anyone wearing a shawl unless I'm at a yarn convention, maybe I just need to pay more attention.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Since joining KP I am amazed at the number of people who knit socks....So why does everyone seem to like knitting them??


Maybe it's for the same reason you knit whatever it is you knit.

I knit for: the shear joy; it keeps my hands busy; I can mulit-task (knit/carry on a conversation, knit/walk on the treadmill, knit/watchTV, knit/listen to an ebook, knit/walk on treadmill and listen to an ebook); I like the feeling of the accomplishment - like when I completed my first: ceramic item, first oil painting, first watercolor, first cross stich, first MK item, , first sewn item, first -the list goes on.

I enjoy the challenge of getting things as close to perfection as I can. I have so many errors in the socks that I make that it'll be many pairs before I'm happy with my workmanship.


----------



## elliejellybean (Oct 14, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> There is nothing like a handmade pair of socks..
> 
> I found the absolutely greatest pattern for socks.. and I am now hooked on toe up socks.(which allows you to try it on at every stage so that you can adjust your knitting accordingly).


I've just finished my very first pair - and they are toe-up. Always had trouble getting shop bought ones to fit - they always slide down under my heels. These fit like a dream. I'm now about to start another pair for my daughter who loves mine. She has trouble getting legs to fit. Usually too narrow, but I can make them to fit her.


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean's description is perfect. Knitters seek challenge. It is possibly a gene (DNA) thing. My Maternal Grandmother, born in your neck of the woods Jessica-Jean, was one of eleven children and the chosen one to knit her Father's socks. My first attempt was wearing out the heel area in learning to 'turn'. She took that sock from my hand and perhaps fifty years after knitting her last sock, turned that heel in the blink of an eye. I did not even know she knew how to knit. She had allowed me to teach myself and watched as long as she could.


----------



## judithh (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you use cotton for summer Helen? I did some bamboo socks this year - cooler than wool. May try some anklets out of it for next summer.


----------



## judithh (Apr 16, 2011)

There's a free pattern on ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/socks-knit-on-a-small-circular-needle.
I knit this pattern on dp's because I prefer them to a small circular. But it's a basic pattern and you can vary it in endless ways once you get the techniques down.


----------



## lindakarako (Feb 3, 2011)

My cousin who knits a lot used to tell me she was knitting socks and I felt much the same way that you do. But.......eventually I figured out how to knit them and it is just fun! I knit them because it is just plain fun.


----------



## VicinSea (Jul 13, 2011)

KnittingLinda said:


> I like to knit socks for many reasons. As many of you have said, they are quick to make and very portable. I especially like socks because when you finish a sock it's finished. There's nothing to sew together and only two ends to darn in.
> 
> My brother-in-law's Christmas gift this year is a pair of socks with the John Deere logo knitted into them. He's a farmer and loves his John Deere tractor.
> 
> Dishcloths? Never!


FABULOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

gramknits said:


> NanaLoves2Knit said:
> 
> 
> > dolores angleton said:
> ...


Guess I'm just going to have to get at it........I will after Christmas when all my projects should be finished. Procrastination!!


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess you could ask "Why does anyone kit anything?" For me, it's for relaxation and enjoyment of creating something unique. One can always purchase socks, sweaters, scarves or whatever, but for me, I appreciate the time and thoughtfulness a person puts into the object.


----------



## debunk (Jul 25, 2011)

Helen, I replied to your question about knitting socks, but I don't know where my answeer went! So, I'll try again. Do people buy bigger shoes so they can wear thick socks? I would have to buy all new shoes. I wear thin socks, but of course, I live in the south, but it does get cold here, too.
If I want a small project to work on, I knit mitts.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Since I wear a size 11M shoe, knitting my own socks means I can make them to fit me in whatever style and color (combination) I want! My daughters also wear 10-11 shoes, so I give them as gifts. My size sock is one that most men wear, to my grandsons get them, too. So ... who cares if they get a hole in the heel ... I have a darning egg that I can use to mend them ... AND it fascinates people with the combinations I am able to get with the various sock yarns. It is an excellent way to learn how to do lace, too. Small projects to carry to Dr office or sit at the library, etc.. Hats on DPNs are easy, too .... NO seams.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Store bought, manufactured socks do not compare to hand knit socks which are a joy to make. They are also usually much less expensive than purchased Diabetic socks and can be made to fit perfectly.
There are endless designs to choose from as well as colors and fibers. They are addicting, both to make and to wear.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

I did knit a pair of socks once. I can't see any sense in it either. Granted they are pretty, so pretty in fact, that I am afraid to wear them in fear that I would wear a hole in them. All that work and expense for nothing. I could darn them, of course, but done and did that years ago.


----------



## MochaJoe (Feb 1, 2011)

Why knit at all? You can buy sweaters at Kmart/Walmart for cheaper than you can make them, so why bother?
Anything you can make by hand is special, whether you give it away or keep it for yourself. I don't make socks, mostly because they never turn out right, but I would if I could!
As for dishcloths? I've had people walk into my house, ignore the art on my walls, my furniture, my clothing, and comment on my hand-knitted washcloths!!! And they last longer than the ones you buy. And it's economical because you can use up odds and ends of yarn.
Cathy


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

Do hand knitted socks stay 'up'? I can't stand baggy socks that you have to keep pulling up and out of your shoes.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

lkellison said:


> I personally am not interested in knitting socks. And I know what would happen if I did - we hear a lot about it: 2nd sock syndrome ;-)
> 
> If I ever have to do sleeves, I'll be doing them both at the same time on one set of needles.


Socks 2-at-a-time with Magic Loop = no second sock syndrome. Seamless sleeves can be done the same way.


----------



## VicinSea (Jul 13, 2011)

14 pages of comments! What a storm you have started!

I learned to knit specifically to knit socks. I love hand knitted socks and store-bought just isn't the same!

I have to ask why anyone would knit baby booties when babies don't even walk so they don't need extra foot-coverings...LOL

To each their own!


----------



## doi1401 (May 3, 2011)

When I was growing up my grandmother lived next door. I was always there and watched her quilt, crochet, sew and knit. When she made socks I was always fascinated . When she got to the heel I couldn't believe how she could turn that and join again later. Not just socks but argyle ones at that. All those little bobbins. I decided to take a class at my LYS to be sure I was doing them right. I can't say how many pairs I have knit. I always feel that she is near whenever I start a new pair. My niece always puts in an order for a new pair for Christmas. With so many beautiful sock yarns my question is how can anyone NOT knit socks.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> I want to learn how because my grandmother made a pair for me. They were comfy, long-wearing, one of a kind, and made me feel loved. I treasured those socks just like I treasured my grandmother. I still have them but I no longer have her. I want to experience all of that and let others in on it too.
> You'll never get all that with store bought socks!


I didn't get knit socks from grandma or even my mom, but I have to agree with your sentiment. I do plan to knit some socks (got the sock loom) as I really don't want to mess with DPNs. I have tried them and so far no keeping the cast on straight :lol: One of these days when really bored will try to learn to work with DPNs (double pointed needles for those who don't know what DPN means). I know it takes practice, practice, practice. Also there has been posted many times (and many more times to come I imagine) to do straight rows then transfer to DPNs. I will be knitting socks for me first to see how they turn out. Then maybe my boyfriend so we have something comfortable and not to hot (live in Fl) for the cool evenings in our not so cold winters.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't knit socks much, they take too long and when you are done, you still have to make another one before you can use them. I used to knit my ex husband socks cause he had a foot skin problem and could only wear cotton socks, went through a pr. in a day. Way back then Red Heart had a really nice nylon yarn, he never wore those out and they were loose enough knit so air could circulate through. I have one sock knit now with some expensive yarn, I wonder if I will ever finish the second one. Maybe when all the baby yarns run out. That varigated yarn makes cute baby sweaters too, takes long time to knit with fingering yarn.


----------



## KiimPat (Oct 7, 2011)

I love knitting socks. I have two sons and my husband that are hunters as wells ironworkers. They work outside putting up structural steel in all weather and appreciate the love and the quality that goes into the hand knit socks. It really is hard to explain the difference between a really good high end pair of store bought socks to a hand knit pair made with good wool but there just is. I encourage you to try one pair .....then decide. Talk soon Kim


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I knit socks because I can make a specific pair for a specific person. In hand knitted socks, I have found that one size does not fit most. They are almost custom made for each person. This is just my opinion and everyone has a right to agree or disagree with my opinion. LOL We all have different talents in different areas of life. Thank God! What a boring world if we were all the same and had all the same opinions!

First pair I made, I use size 3 needles and baby yarn.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, to put it bluntly ... I knit socks because I CAN!! So many of those who have said they don't give the reason that they are so difficult. NOT SO. I taught myself last summer. My first sock was 5 inches long and about 6 inches high, short and sweet ... rib, small cuff, heel and then toe decreases ... using worsted weight yarn and size 8 DPN ... why? So I could SEE how the construction process went ... and, the work was large enough that I could actually work the basic pattern. So far I have given away to family (as I said we all tend to wear the same size) around 20 pair ... and I have over 20 pair in my sock drawer. I am doing tube socks, now, since it IS repetitive and I don't have to think all the time, as I do with sweaters, etc.. They obsessed me (can you tell???=) ) for a bit, now I only fill time between other projects with them or use them as a 'go to' project when I am tired of larger projects.


----------



## janesflute (Oct 14, 2011)

I knit socks because they are quick, give me a chance to use all sorts of different types of yarn, make wonderful presents (22 pairs last Christmas), and other sock knitters know what you're doing and always come over and check. It's a great way to meet fellow knitters! Also a great way to begin to use up my stash!!


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

socks are just plain fun. I've been recovering from surgery on a broken leg....5 weeks just sitting with leg up...and counting on quite a few more!!
Knitting socks help pass the time, and did I say they are fun?!?!? 
And the teenage granddaughters just love all the funky color combo's you can make.
Here's the two prs I made for me last week...I had so much fun doing the two at a time on a circ that I bought yarn to make 6 more pairs for Christmas prezzies for the grands, and a pr for my DH!!


----------



## janesflute (Oct 14, 2011)

Belle, your socks are beautiful!! Good luck with the recovery and I'll be watching for more of your lovely creations!


----------



## Knit tea (Oct 11, 2011)

Your socks are truly lovely-a,most worth breaking a leg for and the best part you only have to make one'!!!


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

I recently visited a high-end knitting shop in the town I just moved to. Needed to see what stock was there. The prices on the yarn were pretty high for my budget, but there was a discontinued bin and, after digging around in it, I found two skeins of 100% silk yarn in a zippy green color. Paid the $9.35 and trundled off home. Now, what to do with it. Inspiration struck and I ended up with a pair of real silk stockings in a gorgeous "one-of-a-kind" color that I LOVE to wear and people are always commenting on. I guess that is why I knit socks.


----------



## margel (Aug 29, 2011)

I used to knit socks for my boy friends when I was in college. I never knew who I would be dating by the time I finished them, so to personalize them, I would knit his initials in the toe.


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh no....there aren't enough socks in the world to make it worth breaking this leg. It's been really nasty. My fibula was crushed into pieces. I now have so much titanium in my leg that I'm afraid if I go swimming next summer I'll sink to the bottom and won't be able to get back up!! 
And because I'm an optimist, I did go ahead and make two of each sock. I have no idea when but am sure that some day I'll have two good feet again!!!


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Owlie said:
> 
> 
> > I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.
> ...


Not just a US/Canada thing, I live in England and love knitting socks both for my husband and myself. I knit them for my grandson to wear with his wellies, much warmer than the cotton most kids socks seem to be made of these days,

I'm also obsessed with sock patterns and have loads.

Only been knitting them for a couple of years but glad I learned how.

Jan


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Jane....it helped pass the days while I'm just "hanging out" here waiting to heal. Amazing how long that takes when you're 62 instead of 32... 



janesflute said:


> Belle, your socks are beautiful!! Good luck with the recovery and I'll be watching for more of your lovely creations!


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Katyscarlette said:


> Actually, I knit socks because I enjoy the process. I find that's much the same for any project/craft. When I have someone who expresses an interest in learning to knit I always tell them if you start out thinking how cool the sweater/scarf/hat is going to be and don't enjoy the sheer process of zoning out with needles and yarn then you're going to get bored and your project is probably going to end up a chore instead of fun.
> I love the feel of yarn and the click of the needles. I get bored and move from one project to another but still have to have that zen exercise involving soft fuzzy yarn and the rhythmic click of needles.
> Just my thoughts.....


Oh you are SO right! Especially the "zoning" part. I had to have chemo a few years ago and the week after the treatment (six in all) I wouldn't be worth a plugged nickel, but I could take up my needles and yarn and go into "zone" mode and make a hat or a pair of mittens or socks. There was just something about the repetitive motion and the feel of the yarn in my hands that got me through it.


----------



## Knit tea (Oct 11, 2011)

I am so sorry! Please heal soon! Sounds like you could become Wonder Knitter with the titanium leg-nothing can keep her from knitting!!!!!!

Am very impressed that you dealt with your hardship by doing something positive! Best of luck to you!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Last year, just before Christmas, my great-nephew(age 10) asked me if I could knit him a pair of socks.As he'd ASKED, I said I would. He put them on, on Christmas morning, and has worn them regularly, since then. THAT child is getting another pair this year!A lot depends on who asks, and whether the item--socks, hat, mitts,whatever--will be appreciated.Clearly,he likes his hand-made socks!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> Oh no....there aren't enough socks in the world to make it worth breaking this leg. It's been really nasty. My fibula was crushed into pieces. I now have so much titanium in my leg that I'm afraid if I go swimming next summer I'll sink to the bottom and won't be able to get back up!!
> And because I'm an optimist, I did go ahead and make two of each sock. I have no idea when but am sure that some day I'll have two good feet again!!!


You did a great job. I hope you recover quickly. Glad it was your leg and not hand, at least you could knit. I need to get a rotater cuff surgery but I don't want anything to hender my knitting. I'll said a prayer for quick and complete recovery. God bless.


----------



## mjg003 (Apr 3, 2011)

I too wondered about people who knit socks and couldn't understand why. It especially seems strange because I can't imagine them fitting into my shoes. Dish clothes also puzzle me. But after reading so many stories about them they do have my curiosity . Therefore I shall try the dish clothes and still think about the socks.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sharney said:


> I recently visited a high-end knitting shop in the town I just moved to. Needed to see what stock was there. The prices on the yarn were pretty high for my budget, but there was a discontinued bin and, after digging around in it, I found two skeins of 100% silk yarn in a zippy green color. Paid the $9.35 and trundled off home. Now, what to do with it. Inspiration struck and I ended up with a pair of real silk stockings in a gorgeous "one-of-a-kind" color that I LOVE to wear and people are always commenting on. I guess that is why I knit socks.


Please post a picture of your real silk stockings! Would love to see them!


----------



## Anne in utah (Jul 28, 2011)

I recently found a couple of pairs of socks my grandmother -- born and raised in Scotland -- made. She died in 1967. One reason I make socks now is because it lets me feel a link to her.


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh, my husband had that surgery, and the good news is that his hands worked just fine during recovery. It took awhile until he could rotate his arm properly, but it only affected the shoulder area, sooooo....you will definitely be able to make some socks during your recovery!!! 
Thanks, so much for the prayers. I need every one. I get soooo antsy having to sit day after day after week after week with my leg up. Went to the doc yesterday for xray, 4 1/2 wks after surgery....6 weeks after accident.....and he still sees almost no signs of healing of the bones. Guess it will take awhile longer 
Thankfully, your rotator cuff should heal up a bit quicker....at least my honey's did.

![/quote]
You did a great job. I hope you recover quickly. Glad it was your leg and not hand, at least you could knit. I need to get a rotater cuff surgery but I don't want anything to hender my knitting. I'll said a prayer for quick and complete recovery. God bless.[/quote]


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> Oh no....there aren't enough socks in the world to make it worth breaking this leg. It's been really nasty. My fibula was crushed into pieces. I now have so much titanium in my leg that I'm afraid if I go swimming next summer I'll sink to the bottom and won't be able to get back up!!
> And because I'm an optimist, I did go ahead and make two of each sock. I have no idea when but am sure that some day I'll have two good feet again!!!


That sounds awfully painful. sorry to hear that! I am recovering from a bad break to my thumb, I had to have surgery and have it pinned and in a cast, I cannot wait to get it off. I know I won't be able to knit for a while and it just is driving me crazy! At least I get to see what other people are knitting. I knit my very first pair of socks before this injury happened and was eager to start my second pair. Soon enough I will.
Sending healing thoughts your way 
:thumbup:


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Knit tea said:


> I am so sorry! Please heal soon! Sounds like you could become Wonder Knitter with the titanium leg-nothing can keep her from knitting!!!!!!
> 
> Am very impressed that you dealt with your hardship by doing something positive! Best of luck to you!


  Maybe I should knit a big W for the front of my jammies?!?!? 
It really is amazing though, what they can do now a days. It it would be little house on the prairie days they'd have put two sticks on my leg and sent me home hoping for the best!!! I can't imagine!!!


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

cathie white said:


> Last year, just before Christmas, my great-nephew(age 10) asked me if I could knit him a pair of socks.As he'd ASKED, I said I would. He put them on, on Christmas morning, and has worn them regularly, since then. THAT child is getting another pair this year!A lot depends on who asks, and whether the item--socks, hat, mitts,whatever--will be appreciated.Clearly,he likes his hand-made socks!


It's so nice when you know they love something you make!


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Right back at you.....hope it goes quickly for you, and heals up good as new!

[![/quote]

That sounds awfully painful. sorry to hear that! I am recovering from a bad break to my thumb, I had to have surgery and have it pinned and in a cast, I cannot wait to get it off. I know I won't be able to knit for a while and it just is driving me crazy! At least I get to see what other people are knitting. I knit my very first pair of socks before this injury happened and was eager to start my second pair. Soon enough I will.
Sending healing thoughts your way 
:thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> socks are just plain fun. I've been recovering from surgery on a broken leg....5 weeks just sitting with leg up...and counting on quite a few more!!
> Knitting socks help pass the time, and did I say they are fun?!?!?
> And the teenage granddaughters just love all the funky color combo's you can make.
> Here's the two prs I made for me last week...I had so much fun doing the two at a time on a circ that I bought yarn to make 6 more pairs for Christmas prezzies for the grands, and a pr for my DH!!


I love these socks! Especially the pink ones! (my favorite color) Besides this is Pink month anyway. Breast Cancer Awareness Month! =) You did a great job! Sorry to hear about the leg. =( Get well Soon!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

hey, where are you finding Cashmere socks for $35? I have only found them for $40 and up. I love the ones that I have bought, but it's been a while, and would love to find more at that price.



Lucille103 said:


> Helen Hawkins said:
> 
> 
> > Since joining KP I am amazed at the number of people who knit socks. I have been knitting for around 58 years and have never been tempted to knit a pair of socks. Baby booties or slippers for all ages, but not socks. I must admit that the socks shown on KP are really nice, but socks are so cheap to buy and you can just throw them out when they get a hole in them. If I spent all that time and effort knitting a pair then I would have to darn them when they got a hole. Hmmm! Also don't feel I could just throw a hand knitted pair of socks in the washer and dryer.
> ...


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> Oh no....there aren't enough socks in the world to make it worth breaking this leg. It's been really nasty. My fibula was crushed into pieces. I now have so much titanium in my leg that I'm afraid if I go swimming next summer I'll sink to the bottom and won't be able to get back up!!
> And because I'm an optimist, I did go ahead and make two of each sock. I have no idea when but am sure that some day I'll have two good feet again!!!


LOL Belle! Not a fun thing at all. Titanium is pretty light though. My husband has 2-6 inch rods and 4 titanium screws in his back and is probably looking at more back surgery. One of the rods has moved and is going side-way instead of up vertical. He is having to have hernia surgery on the 25th from when he has his gall bladder removed. MEN! Gotta Love 'em or shoot 'em!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

no wonder you like to knit so---look at that gorgeous helper that you have!



btibbs70 said:


> Helen Hawkins said:
> 
> 
> > Since joining KP I am amazed at the number of people who knit socks....So why does everyone seem to like knitting them??
> ...


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I never understood why anyone would knit socks or dishcloths either, but now I'm thinking about doing both. The yarns that are made now for socks are enticing and the wash cloths are a quick project that I'll make for Christmas gifts in a gift basket - I've seen a lot of comments from people who say they're very nice to use.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Its challenging,and a feel of accomplishment,and pretty colors to choose from


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Also,why knit baby sweaters mittens,etc,cause they are cheaper to buy too. So why not knit socks


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I've knit one easy pair of tube socks, but recently started a pair with the heel (I'm trying top down on DP needles.) I think it's the challenge for me right now. I'm working my way up to magic loop, two-at-a-time. I have a beautiful variegated, fine wool/nylon mix that is as soft as can be. The color is a muted blue/black mixture. I can't say I'm finding it a fast project, but it is enjoyable.


----------



## simoncas (Oct 14, 2011)

I knit socks because I like knitting socks . I think they are fun. I gave my granddaughter a pair with a lace pattern. She loves them and her friend asked for a pair too. How often can you give something to a fifteen year old that she treasures & her friends think is cool


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't understand how you can knit two socks at the same time on circular needles. Don't you knit socks in the round?


----------



## simoncas (Oct 14, 2011)

I use double pointed needles - 4 or 5. And yes, they are knitted in the round.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am so happy you are doing so well from your theraphy sections. God helps us and is always there for us. Have wonderful knitting time forever. (big hug)


Sharney said:


> Katyscarlette said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I knit socks because I enjoy the process. I find that's much the same for any project/craft. When I have someone who expresses an interest in learning to knit I always tell them if you start out thinking how cool the sweater/scarf/hat is going to be and don't enjoy the sheer process of zoning out with needles and yarn then you're going to get bored and your project is probably going to end up a chore instead of fun.
> ...


----------



## 40071 (Oct 12, 2011)

I love knitting socks. The easiest toe-up pattern I found and could understand is in "Toe-up socks for everybody" by Wendy D Johnson. They're quick and I make them to give as gifts. When you hit my age everyone has everything they desire and we don't need any more 'stuff' so socks knitted specially for you are welcomed. As for dishcloths. My Mum lost her sight towards the end of her life but still enjoyed knitting. Dishcloth cotton was easy for her to feel and if there was a disaster she'd hold off until I went in and picked up the lost stitches. I think about her each time I use them.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

i remember years ago growing up my mother always knitting my father socks as he worked out of doors they were the warmest socks you could get also the cheapest back in the 50's , she taught me how to knit them but i haven't knitted any for years, We seem to be such a throw away world now also we were taught how to darn a sock, Val


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Could not get on this link. It says perhaps the link is wrong.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

OH!!! that brings back many of memories when I visualize my aunt sitting in the rocking chair darning my uncles white socks. She had a darn holder and I wish I had it to show my grandchildren. :thumbup:


----------



## fredricka (Oct 11, 2011)

The reason I knit them is I don't like white socks which is pretty much what there is for women and I don't like the band around the top because it cuts into my leg.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

You and me both, or dishcloths either!! However, I decided to try knitting a dishcloth but found 100% cotton yarn available at only bank-breaking prices here in New Zealand. Far too expensive for dishcloths! When my daughter pops across to Australia I will ask her to get me some from the Bendigo mills as they have lovely colours at reasonable prices.

As for socks, I agree that it never crossed my mind to knit some but now that i am older perhaps some thicker woollen socks to wear inside slippers or garden boots or to school might be a great idea. Maybe I will give both a try.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Quite frankly, I don't get why people don't like to knit socks. I love them!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

over here in the u.k we called it a darning mushroom usually made of wood.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Too many posts to read through but really if you live in a hot climate you would not appreciate hand knitted socks.

However, "Don't knock it" the yarns are gorgeous,lovely to handle, it is a satisfying past time ,addictive and easy to do (once you have done one pair)

Gifts of socks are usually appreciated and they are knitted with LOVE.

The new yarns do not wear out easily, throw them in the washing machine and lay flat nothing could be easier. they will last for years.No nasty toe seams and tight cuffs around the legs.

Long live sock knitters.....


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

WoW! 17 pages of comments.. They must be very popular to knit and I think sock knitters are an elite click...those sock knitters! Now 3 of them are knitting socks in my sewing group! ...a sewing group. I bet one day they will snub us if we don't start knitting socks during the meeting...I feel so left out.


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Debbie. I'm having a pink/purple faze myself at the moment......
Have enough left over yarn from those two pairs that I'm considering mixing them and making a funky striped pair with the leftovers!! 
Did not realize this is BC Awareness....might have to get more pink yarn.   

[/quote]

I love these socks! Especially the pink ones! (my favorite color) Besides this is Pink month anyway. Breast Cancer Awareness Month! =) You did a great job! Sorry to hear about the leg. =( Get well Soon![/quote]


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> I have to jump on the band wagon too lol ..I also have never had an urge to knit socks either, if I did maybe a pair of Cashmere wool ones, a big maybe?
> As for knitting a dishcloth,I probably never ever would, the state my dish cloth get into and then end up in the rubbish.
> What type of yarn would they use to make a dish cloth with anyway.
> I actually have got a nice pattern for a pair of Cashmere socks,and maybe one day I just may knit me a pair.


I knit dishcloths, but I use them in the shower as washcloths. Once you've used a hand-knitted washcloth, you'll never want to go back to a regular one again.

I make mine in all-cotton yarn, the Sugar and Creme or Peaches and Creme variety. Lion Brand has a new yarn out, in its Martha Stewart collection, that's a combination of cotton and hemp. I wonder how that'd work up. I'll have to give it a try sometime.

Hazel


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have never knitted socks, but want to. I guess it's time I got the nerve. It isn't like I have a large foot, I wear a woman's size 4. You all have convinced me that I can do it!
Thanks, Donna


----------



## aslyn (Aug 9, 2011)

I love knitting socks!! its a great feeling when you
finish a pair, and they are sooooo warm, take the plunge
you will not regret it. I make mine toe up


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

I love to knit socks but I limit myself to one pair per month so I don't over-run myself with them. They are comfy and soft and thick and warm, and oh so pretty! They are totally machine washable and dryable. I learned SO much about how to knit when I learned to knit socks. Why would anyone NOT knit socks, that's the mystery to me.


----------



## JackieWillis (Oct 1, 2011)

My son has mentioned to his wife many times his socks that I made for all three of my son when they were growing up at that time we lived in Vermont and heavy socks were a must. What the boys liked about their sock was that I would make them in bright verigated yarns and the heels and toe in contrasting colors.At school no got away with their boot socks. This must of been important enough to my son for him to ask me why I don't make heavy socks for my grand daughters to wear as slippers.I forgot how to make them and I can't find a good pattern for children using 4 ply acrylic yarn any suggestions


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I love to knit socks! Garden Girl's love of socks because her grandmother knit them for her struck a nerve with me. One of my daughters loves the socks I make her. I think loving thoughts of her as I knit. I made matching socks for her and her daughter a few years ago. I use fairly inexpensive yarn and watch for sales. I usually spend less than $15 for each pair. They wear a long time and I use machine washable wool because busy families won't had wash. I also knit mittens, scarfs, hats and sweaters. So there are some reasons for knitting socks. 
Giive it a try!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I started, because they are very portable and don't take up a lot of room when you are travelling and everyone can use a nice warm pair come winter. Plus, the variegated self-striping yarn is such a kick to work with.


Helen Hawkins said:


> Since joining KP I am amazed at the number of people who knit socks. I have been knitting for around 58 years and have never been tempted to knit a pair of socks. Baby booties or slippers for all ages, but not socks. I must admit that the socks shown on KP are really nice, but socks are so cheap to buy and you can just throw them out when they get a hole in them. If I spent all that time and effort knitting a pair then I would have to darn them when they got a hole. Hmmm! Also don't feel I could just throw a hand knitted pair of socks in the washer and dryer.
> So why does everyone seem to like knitting them??


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

I reackon sox are geat. I too thought why knit sox. Now its why not. There warm and so different from anyone elses so no one will take them. There as easy to wash and it might be me they don't pill. Knit a pair and see why.


----------



## CalGal (Apr 14, 2011)

Since joining this group, I too have wondered about about the draw to handmade socks. Now finishing my second pair of tube socks, since the heel continues to baffle me, I now ponder another question. Why dish cloths? Although I can see doing swatches for different stitches. Sponges are so much more sanitary. I would rather put my energy into an afghan that gives me comfort on a cold night. Or baby hats, I have just finished my 30th one.
The main thing is to find something you can enjoy, so if it's sox or dish cloths..........hey........more power to you all.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I was in love with them the first pair I made,and yes I bought the high end yarn and was amazed as the sock developed before my eyes and those of the on lookers watching me knit,so proud to just know they were made by me for me,I have bought yarn from all around the world and will always have some on my needles.I mastered the DPN then conquered the one circular method just because I can,I am proud.I love the Opal sock yarn.


----------



## karlen (Apr 22, 2011)

I knit socks so that I can have a loose cuff. Store bought socks cut off my circulation. And, when other knitters see my socks, it is a conversation opener between knitters!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

There is nothing like hand knit socks. For inspiration check out the socks that Wendy Johnson designs or any of the talented designers on Raverly. Then you would not have to ask why someone would knit socks.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

It's the PROCESS!! Last summer I spent weeks knitting socks so that I could try the Magic Loop, knitting two at a time, toe up, etc. I just love trying new knitting techniques. BTW, two at a time is great! You know how that second sock just seems to take forever???????


----------



## wadnilmom (May 21, 2011)

I am currently knitting my first pair of socks. Asking someone why they are doing something is like asking the Mountaineer why he climbed the mountain. He replied "Because it's there!" So why do we knit socks? Because we can! Who needs a rational reason?


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Rossi, Have you tried toe up socks?
> 
> I swore off top down socks for life.. but my buddies convinced me to give it a try and I have yet to make a mistake with it...


Can you explain what you do exactly with toe up socks. Do you knit the toes first and then heel and up to the ankle and rib. This sounds complicated as all the twiddly bits come first. My problem is that I seem to drop stitches all over the place, which is not a problem I have ever had with two needles. Thank you in advance


----------



## cornelianne (Jul 1, 2011)

Maya'sOma said:


> I don't knit socks either...but I have been told that when you start to knit them they become addictive. I am addcted to my knitting as it is....but still haven't been attracted to socks.....maybe I should give them a go.


I knit socks and it is addicting. don't know why but I do have fun mixing and matching different colors of yarn and finding out what will happen. last year I went a bit nuts knitting socks, I own about ten pair besides the ones I gave away and that was many. try it you might like it


----------



## tlkipel (May 30, 2011)

I think there are more of us non sock knitters than you think. I don't knit socks because you put a lot of work into them and no one see them! I am addicted to knitting, just not socks!


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> Sharney said:
> 
> 
> > I recently visited a high-end knitting shop in the town I just moved to. Needed to see what stock was there. The prices on the yarn were pretty high for my budget, but there was a discontinued bin and, after digging around in it, I found two skeins of 100% silk yarn in a zippy green color. Paid the $9.35 and trundled off home. Now, what to do with it. Inspiration struck and I ended up with a pair of real silk stockings in a gorgeous "one-of-a-kind" color that I LOVE to wear and people are always commenting on. I guess that is why I knit socks.
> ...


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I understand your sentiments, I knitted socks 40 years ago and have not been interested since. But, since joining KP, and seen all the lovely socks I am now knitting a pair for my dear husband. Maybe coming from Brisbane, me from Sydney there is a big temperature difference in winter and the thought of woollen socks is not appealing. I will knit a pair for myself for next winter and see how warm my tootsies are.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Owlie said:


> I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.
> 
> Another thing, I can not understand why anyone would knit dish cloths.


I have wondered about that too, not at all interested when we can buy a dishcloth then dispose of it when it as run its course.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Owlie said:


> I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.
> Another thing, I can not understand why anyone would knit dish cloths.


As someone else said they are a US thing. She also mentioned Canada and I'll take her word for that and concede that they are a North American thing and they are very, very popular here. If you knit, it's what you often knit as your first project and as a practice project for new stitches and designs. They are as much a tradition among US knitters as turkey on Thanksgiving day. 
Except for me. I am probably a pariah among US knittiers, but I think knit dishcloths are unsanitary. I don't want one anywhere close to my dishes. The heavy cotton does not dry quickly so you must have a clean cloth each time you wash dishes or it will be home to a lot of smelly bacteria and that means that it shouldn't be close to anthing that will come in contact with food.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi-Like you-I cannot understand the rave either>>but I guess if the climate requires xtra warmth, they can be knitted in whatever warmth one requires. In NZ, Nth Island, there is little requirement for thick & xtra warm woolies. 
I can however, relate to knitting cotton dish/wash cloths-these along with a small soap, make a nice & inexpensive pressie for friends/teachers/ etc. They don't have to be dishcloths?? 
I have knitted a few for small gifts. You can run them up in no time, and I use cotton yarn-so nice and generally soft on the skin.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I knit socks because they are one of a kind pieces that no one else has. It is also a way to knit a project when I am short on time. I can also audition stitches in a smaller format and if I like it, then I can design a larger piece.


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Owlie said:
> 
> 
> > I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.
> ...


Living in western Colorado, the climate is very dry, and I find that knit dish/washcloths dry quite nicely and get less smelly than store bought ones. And they are way more sanitary (and you can wash them) than a sponge.


----------



## MissyK (Oct 14, 2011)

Very interesting comments about knitting socks. Happy knitting to those who want to try their hand for the first time in knitting socks. Just be patient. So many beautiful yarns out there so try different textures. You will be surprised at the outcome.


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

I remember this topic coming up before. Some people responded that they found it relaxing. I have since purchased a sock loom, but am not urgent to knit a pair of socks yet. I do like people's creativity and choice of colors in their socks, and the ones with a little frill or something different.

I have 2 full dresser drawers of socks. They just never seem to wear out. All are extremely old.

Does anyone remember DARNINGS EGGS? Ack--I'm also not going back to darning socks. They become dust rags if they're in bad shape, or simply go in the trash.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't want to be rude, but in truth with that reasoning, why would one knit anything? Yes, in some cases it can be less expensive, but it is time consuming (addictive) and one has to store yarn. One can very easily go to a bargain department store and buy sweaters or socks etc much less expensively and you get what you want immediately.

Knitting is one of those ryhthm of life things like watching a fire in the fire place, watching beautiful sunrises or sunsets, or watching the waves come in at the ocean. It gives you warm fuzzies all over. At least it makes me feel good; hands on intouch with life. And, people tend to like the gifts we give for the same reasons.


----------



## susan g (Jun 13, 2011)

It definately is a northern hemisphere tradition by the sound of everyone's comments. Australia is so hot that it doesn't warrant them as much & our winters are mild compared to the US. But I have just finished 2 colourful pairs of sock (childrens!!) and loved the challenge and seeing the heel and toe grow! I am going to do grown-up socks one day too!


----------



## BonkiiKnits (Aug 9, 2011)

It's an act of creativity and love. My husband currently has 7 pairs of hand knit socks plus knee socks for golf and heavier for boots. He gets a kick out of lifting his cuff up and showing the colorful socks. They are fun to knit, you can reinforce the heels and toes and the yarn is self-striping/self-patterning and lovely. I've sent them as gifts to the UK and New Zealand, special one-off gifts. Always appreciated. I knit socks when traveling, easy to take along and yes, the bright colorful yarns do get people's attention. It's a treat to watch the pattern unfold whether color or pattern in solid. I love knitting socks!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Knitting is one of those ryhthm of life things like watching a fire in the fire place, watching beautiful sunrises or sunsets, or watching the waves come in at the ocean. It gives you warm fuzzies all over. At least it makes me feel good; hands on intouch with life. And, people tend to like the gifts we give for the same reasons.


Oh, yes. I quite agree.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Since joining KP I am amazed at the number of people who knit socks. I have been knitting for around 58 years and have never been tempted to knit a pair of socks. Baby booties or slippers for all ages, but not socks. I must admit that the socks shown on KP are really nice, but socks are so cheap to buy and you can just throw them out when they get a hole in them. If I spent all that time and effort knitting a pair then I would have to darn them when they got a hole. Hmmm! Also don't feel I could just throw a hand knitted pair of socks in the washer and dryer.
> So why does everyone seem to like knitting them??


Socks, like mittens if you live in that kind of climate, are the ultimate portable knitting project. I have a pair in my purse right now that occupied me through two consecutive doctor's appointments today (my surgeon so covets my socks that I may knit him a pair). Not only that, but if you've never worn handknit socks you really can't appreciate why so many of us knit them. A handknit sock can be knit to fit, can be any color or colors of the rainbow (I just finished a pair from one of those sock scarves popular a couple of years ago in rainbow colors, wasn't too sure what they'd look like until I knit one of them). I am also a diabetic with some foot neuropathy and these keep my feet a lot warmer than cotton socks from X-Mart. I wear them all year round. My oldest pair is now 7 or 8 years old, and while they are getting worn, I've never had a hole in them (although a couple of pairs got put into washes with bleach and bleach eats right through wool) and I wear mine all year round, even in summer. I wear them to work (and, yes, I have a professional position and wear them anyway, the students love them) even though they drove one of my VPs crazy (she retired, no one else cares). I don't solely (no pun intended) knit socks, but I do knit three or four pairs a year, mostly in the car for myself, my g'daughter, and my DILs. One DIL always asks for a pair for Christmas, doesn't care if she gets anything else as long as she gets socks.

Making socks, at least one pair, can teach you a lot of knitting skills, short rows, picking up stitches, Kitchener stitch, and can be a canvas for stitch patterns you'd like to learn. They can be knit in any weight yarn, too. And my husband loves them, too.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> I don't want to be rude, but in truth with that reasoning, why would one knit anything? Yes, in some cases it can be less expensive, but it is time consuming (addictive) and one has to store yarn. One can very easily go to a bargain department store and buy sweaters or socks etc much less expensively and you get what you want immediately.
> 
> Knitting is one of those ryhthm of life things like watching a fire in the fire place, watching beautiful sunrises or sunsets, or watching the waves come in at the ocean. It gives you warm fuzzies all over. At least it makes me feel good; hands on intouch with life. And, people tend to like the gifts we give for the same reasons.


Very true. One can go to any discount department store and buy an item of knitted fabric for considerably less than it costs to buy the supplies to knit the same thing. I've knit onesies for babies out of dk weight sock yarn where I could by 3 packages of onesies for the cost of the yarn, but then they'd be the run of the mill stuff the mother could buy for herself, wouldn't they? Plus I got the enjoyment of knitting it.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I made one pair of socks for Dh because he needed longer socks for his brace but the other one would not stay up does any one have that problem and what to do about it I would love to make some toe up two at the time just for the sake of doing that. What is the best wool for knitting socks


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

OK, OK, OK, I am going to knit a pair of socks. With so many replies you have convinced me, but I hold you all responsible if I acquire another addiction. Might even try a dishcloth.
Thank you all for your comments.
Avagoodweekend.
Cheers Helen


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I use two round needles I like it better than 4 needles


----------



## Los Lunas (Sep 29, 2011)

I have been knitting for 50+ years and only started knitting socks about a year ago, and I love it! As a child I was given hand knit socks; they were blah and I was not impressed. I categorize knitting socks as my perfect "take-along" project - very portable and they fit anywhere; today's sock yarn can only be categorized as "eye-candy" - the self-striping yarn is a mystery waiting to evolve; and the variety of patterns are out of this world. Today's socks are nothing like what I had when I was a kid and they are truly one of a kind. I totally recommend knitting socks. They can be challenging at first, but with patience the results are great and rewarding. Good luck to anyone attempting socks.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I knit because I love giving hand made gifts. I also love to wear things that I make. The first thing I ever knitted was scarves for Christmas one year. Every adult in the family got one. LOL

I knit dishcloths because they clean better than anything else I have EVER used. I also use different ones in the bath. They are a natural exfoliating cloth. Dead skin goes down the drain!

I knit socks because I love them. I take knitting or crocheting every where I go!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

CalGal said:


> Since joining this group, I too have wondered about about the draw to handmade socks. Now finishing my second pair of tube socks, since the heel continues to baffle me, I now ponder another question. Why dish cloths? Although I can see doing swatches for different stitches. Sponges are so much more sanitary. I would rather put my energy into an afghan that gives me comfort on a cold night. Or baby hats, I have just finished my 30th one.
> The main thing is to find something you can enjoy, so if it's sox or dish cloths..........hey........more power to you all.


Sponges are *NOT* as sanitary as dish cloths. A few years ago, on the Oprah show, they tested a sponge vs a dishcloth for bacteria count, and the sponges had many many times more bacteria than a cloth.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> I knit because I love giving hand made gifts. I also love to wear things that I make. The first thing I ever knitted was scarves for Christmas one year. Every adult in the family got one. LOL
> I knit dishcloths because they clean better than anything else I have EVER used. I also use different ones in the bath. They are a natural exfoliating cloth. Dead skin goes down the drain!
> I knit socks because I love them. I take knitting or crocheting every where I go!


Ok, ok, I bashed dishcloths for dishes but I use every hand knit one that I've been gifted as a washcloth. I absolutely love them in the bath. 
I also love socks. I haven't been knitting for all that many years and my first experience with socks was a long time before I began knitting. I saw a woman making them and couldn't believe it. She said it was all her husband would use and my thoughts were that he'd go sockless if he depended on me to knit socks! I couldn't believe that you could knit socks by hand, nor that they could be as beautiful as the ones she was making. This was way before sock yarn turned into eye candy but hers were a beautiful, colorful argyle. Of course, that was long before I began to knit and became just another addict. I couldn't understand making them but I certainly admired them.


----------



## Forgetfull (Jan 29, 2011)

Knit socks feel like your walking on rice! Does anyone else think this?


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

susan g said:


> It definately is a northern hemisphere tradition by the sound of everyone's comments. Australia is so hot that it doesn't warrant them as much & our winters are mild compared to the US. But I have just finished 2 colourful pairs of sock (childrens!!) and loved the challenge and seeing the heel and toe grow! I am going to do grown-up socks one day too!


Susan I beg to differ on knitting sox being a Norther Hemisphere tradition. I live in the Australian Alps and it gets cold here in winter minus 7 and 10 C this last winter. I knitted sox this year and I wwas glad I did. I had the warmest feet this year in a Long long time. Australia might not be as cold as the Northern Hemisphere. But its cold enough for me.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> I made one pair of socks for Dh because he needed longer socks for his brace but the other one would not stay up does any one have that problem and what to do about it I would love to make some toe up two at the time just for the sake of doing that. What is the best wool for knitting socks


Get some elastic thread and duplicate stitch it on the inside of the cuff to help hold the sock up. Personally, I prefer a sock weight yarn with 75% superwash wool, 25% nylon (polyamide), but wool yarns are preferable to acrylic yarns, and while cotton yarn makes a nice looking sock, they don't stretch well and can be difficult to put on.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Forgetfull said:


> Knit socks feel like your walking on rice! Does anyone else think this?


Do you have fibromyalgia by chance? People with this often are sensitive to newly knit socks. A friend of mine has severe fibromyalgia, but she still handknits her socks, she does, however, use 100% merino superwash yarns.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> I made one pair of socks for Dh because he needed longer socks for his brace but the other one would not stay up does any one have that problem and what to do about it I would love to make some toe up two at the time just for the sake of doing that. What is the best wool for knitting socks


Jeanbess. If you find out how to cure the problem of the sox that wont stay up let me know. Cause I have the same problem. Its a pain in the you know where that it wont stay up.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> jeanbess said:
> 
> 
> > I made one pair of socks for Dh because he needed longer socks for his brace but the other one would not stay up does any one have that problem and what to do about it I would love to make some toe up two at the time just for the sake of doing that. What is the best wool for knitting socks
> ...


For prevention, knit the elastic thread in with the sock yarn in the cuffs.


----------



## emarie (May 2, 2011)

I love knitting socks. I have been knitting socks for years and every fall my kids nag me to knit them socks. The knitted socks keep their feet so nice and warm on our very cold floors here in New England. They wear them to bed also. 
My daughter is at college and told me I had to knit a pair for her room mate who didn't seem to have packed much for cold weather. Her room mate is from France.
I make socks from worsted weight yarn on US#6 dpn


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

If you ever do knit a pair of socks, I bet that won't be your last pair. Don't knock it if you haven't tried it!


----------



## Nana Pagley (Jul 9, 2011)

My DH and I love hand knitted socks. I have boney and arthritic feet that don't do well with store bought socks. The seams make my feet sore. Both my DH and I have cold feet in the winter. I use Lion Brand Woolease and just this past year I made about 10 pairs. I wear them in my clogs since I can no longer wear a heel any higher than inch. They put in the washer and dryer, and last a long time. I have directions on how to reknit a heel or toe, buy have never had to do it. I wouldn't darn my socks as it is too lumpy.

I must tell you about my first pair of socks that I made about 45 yrs. ago. My husband wore them to work and when he came home the socks had stretched and were hanging down over his high top boots. They would have fit an elephant! I wasn't about to tear them apart so I threw them in the washer and dryer and they shrunk to exact the right size. I couldn't do that again if I tried. That was my first and last felted project. Since that I have learned to watch my gauge!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Go to simplysockyarn.com if you want to see the most amazing collection of sock yarns I've ever seen! I have no affiliation with this site, and I haven't ordered anything from them . . . yet. 

Hazel


----------



## Jan (Jan 17, 2011)

I say the same thing my aunt gave knitting instruction and this was about 100 yrs. ago ( just kidding) and aways made my uncle socks they were beautiful but I am knitting a long time and never would knit socks .


----------



## Forgetfull (Jan 29, 2011)

to Mouse potato,
I don't know what fibro myalgia is, I am diabetic, and those purled stitches ,inside my knitted socks , feels like rice! I love knitting them , I've knit several, and gave them to my daughters, I , myself just can't seem to wear them, But my girls ,love them,


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

My sister has poor circulation and so, cold feet. I made her some wool socks to keep her feet warm. She is well off and could easily afford to buy wool socks, but this is a way that i can show her that i love her.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I am also diabetic, and while my feet aren't affected at this time, I have always been very sensitive to the least texture against the soles of my feet. So I think I know what you mean! I could never wear knitted slippers for this reason. I would think a soft merino sock knitted in sock or fingering yarn (nothing thicker) would be okay for you. It is for me.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

I love knitting socks!!!!!! They fit better, and I can make the thinner wt. for Fla. 
Once you make and wear a pair, you will keep making socks.
My husband has an adema, and one leg and foot is larger.
The socks I make for him fit so well he wont wear any others. Judy


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

shannong said:


> Ok now I want to trynto knit socks!!! But I am a newbie sock knitter. U have many scarves and 4 baby sweaters under my belt. I need a fairly easy pattern and lots of tips ideas. Thanks
> 
> As for dish clothes that is how I learned to knit and they do work very well. Also make great shower gifts for top of the bigger item
> 
> Shannon


I have a very easy sock pattern. If you would like it i can post it. Carol


----------



## catmother (Jul 22, 2011)

My hubby is a diabetic with poor circulation in his feet and even in summer he has been known to wear socks to bed! I knit him socks that are fit just for him so he has ample room for his toes. They are knit from washable wool yarn - yes he has worn through 3 pairs so far but as I can whip him out a pair in 2 days (if I really hustle) he is worth it! Plus they machine wash and dry wonderfully! I also knit socks for my late MIL - her feet used to swell terribly and the knit socks were just right for her.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Since joining KP I am amazed at the number of people who knit socks. I have been knitting for around 58 years and have never been tempted to knit a pair of socks. Baby booties or slippers for all ages, but not socks. I must admit that the socks shown on KP are really nice, but socks are so cheap to buy and you can just throw them out when they get a hole in them. If I spent all that time and effort knitting a pair then I would have to darn them when they got a hole. Hmmm! Also don't feel I could just throw a hand knitted pair of socks in the washer and dryer.
> So why does everyone seem to like knitting them??


I completely agree with you.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Carol! If you have an easy sock pattern cound you send it to me at [email protected]

I have never made socks but will try if the pattern is easy.

Mary Ann


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have never knitted a pair of socks either, but I may just have to try it. My granddaughter is six now and the trend in our area is not to wear socks that match, so this might work for her, however you can now buy socks in pairs that don't match.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I have just started knitting my first pair of socks. I am working from a book called Socks a la Carte. It allows you to pick different styles of tops, and different styles of the leg and any choice of foot. It has sandal foot and toe socks. My daughter loves toe socks and they are hard to find in the store any more.


----------



## CathyS (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes! Please post it! I am just getting ready to start socks, and I would love your pattern!

Thanks, CathyS


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I share your feelings to some extent, but I also understand the fascination with such quickly finshed projects that use just about every technique in the repertoire of knitting.


Ahem... "quickly finished"? It takes me 30 hours to knit a pair of fingering wt. socks for myself.

I have a drawer full of them. All you have to do is put your foot in a "real" sock yarn sock and all the mystery will be solved! Nothing feels as amazing on your feet as a great fitting pair of hand knit socks with flap and gusset heels.

Store bought socks are a whole different animal...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What I scratch my head over is all the people here who spend so much time making clothes for dolls!


----------



## CathyS (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi to all -
I'm just getting around to learning to knit socks. I think they will be great fun, and I have a granddaughter (dancer, esp ballet) that really likes fun socks, so she will be getting some once I learn how to make them! 

About dishcloths/facecloths etc. I have been making the Grandma's Favorite pattern for quite awhile. I prefer to make mine with a more open weave, so I use size 10 or 10 1/2 needles. They rinse out easier and clean just as well. My oldest daughter likes a bigger cloth, so hers are 45 sts. My younger daughter likes hers at 35. I prefer them even smaller, so mine are 20-25. For face cloths, I have been doing them really small - only 15 sts. I make them in solid colors, (so I remember they are facecloths, LOL!) and made a few in variegated to use in the RV as dishcloths. I really like the small ones as dishcloths for myself. They rinse out easy and dry fast. I do use cotton yarn and they clean really well.

Over the years, I have made the dishcloths for gifts and found that a lot of folks thought they were too pretty to use as dishcloths. So - I started buying "ugly" colors and/or using up odds and ends of thread so they were really not so "pretty". My friends laugh at them, but they use and love them!LOL! 

When I make something for part of a wedding/other occasion gift, I usually include some "hot pot" doilies/pads that are in a color the recipient likes. (I use cotton yarn for these too). I also include a few "uglies" dishcloths, with a note explaining why the uglies are there. Anyway - I enjoy making them - they are an easy project that I can relax with and enjoy. I've also made some sets that were used in silent auctions for fundraisers, and they always are a hot item. (Those I make in regular colors, not uglies). 

Anxious to learn socks now - a new adventure! Yay!

CathyS


----------



## Sambar439 (Oct 9, 2011)

Helen, I agree with you 100%! I have been knitting continuously for 58 years--started when I was 10 years old; and have never, ever desired to knit socks. I would rather buy a pretty pair for the recipient, and continue on with my fair isle knitting projects (favorite type). I am shocked when I see volumes and volumes of books in book stores dealing with how to knit socks. Sock books are literally taking over the shelves. I've knitted slippers in the past for family members and for myself, but socks never interested me. Maybe it's because I want my knitted projects to be seen and complimented since I put so much love and time into every stitch! I might reconsider if I could wear the socks on my ears, or a sock on my head, or on my hands! That way they would be seen! Ha, Ha!


----------



## Sambar439 (Oct 9, 2011)

Helen, I agree with you 100%! I have been knitting continuously for 58 years--started when I was 10 years old; and have never, ever desired to knit socks. I would rather buy a pretty pair for the recipient, and continue on with my fair isle knitting projects (favorite type). I am shocked when I see volumes and volumes of books in book stores dealing with how to knit socks. Sock books are literally taking over the shelves. I've knitted slippers in the past for family members and for myself, but socks never interested me. Maybe it's because I want my knitted projects to be seen and complimented since I put so much love and time into every stitch! I might reconsider if I could wear the socks on my ears, or a sock on my head, or on my hands! That way they would be seen! Ha, Ha!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Forgetfull said:


> to Mouse potato,
> I don't know what fibro myalgia is, I am diabetic, and those purled stitches ,inside my knitted socks , feels like rice! I love knitting them , I've knit several, and gave them to my daughters, I , myself just can't seem to wear them, But my girls ,love them,


Knit on the wrong side and purl on the inside. Makes a nice smooth fabric on the bottom of the sock... on the inside.


----------



## Sambar439 (Oct 9, 2011)

Helen, I agree with you 100%! I have been knitting continuously for 58 years--started when I was 10 years old; and have never, ever desired to knit socks. I would rather buy a pretty pair for the recipient, and continue on with my fair isle knitting projects (favorite type). I am shocked when I see volumes and volumes of books in book stores dealing with how to knit socks. Sock books are literally taking over the shelves. I've knitted slippers in the past for family members and for myself, but socks never interested me. Maybe it's because I want my knitted projects to be seen and complimented since I put so much love and time into every stitch! I might reconsider if I could wear the socks on my ears, or a sock on my head, or on my hands! That way they would be seen! Ha, Ha!


----------



## ggigliel (Apr 27, 2011)

I have never knitted socks. I guess thats in the future for me. Too many other projects on my list.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cin said:


> I'm with you Helen. I have no desire to spend that much money on yarn for socks! I love to see all the pretty & cool looking ones that the gals post on KP, but don't want to spend my own time on them when there are soooo many other things that I want to make. They'd wear out too fast for all the trouble. In any case, I wouldn't make them for myself. I don't like to wear socks & warm shoes unless I have to. I wear sandals all year long except for when the snow is too deep. If my feet get too hot, then I am way too hot. So if it's snowy & I'm going somewhere that I'll be inside, I wear warm shoes until I get there, take my sandals, & trade just before going in.


Well, as the old saying goes, "Different strokes for different folks." I, for one, love buying the best possible yarn for sock, and I love the process of making them; then I love giving them away to loved ones. If you use a high quality yarn, they don't wear out fast; they last for years. I too wear sandals most of the time, but come winter I wear them with socks, when socks are warranted.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

dolores angleton said:


> The problem with knitting socks is that after you finally finish the first one, you have to start all over and make a second one.


When I knit socks on dpns, I cast on both socks and just work some on each sock so they both are finished about the same time plus I never have second sock syndrome.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

nancyk said:


> I have never tried to knit socks. It seems daunting.
> 
> In case you are interested in some good online instructions, you might try
> http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm
> I learned to knit socks with this tutorial and recomend it to everyone. She has really clear instructions and lots of close up, detailed photos. She has instructions on using magic loop and two circulars also. Good luck, sounds like your dh would love some more socks.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Forgetfull said:


> to Mouse potato,
> I don't know what fibro myalgia is, I am diabetic, and those purled stitches ,inside my knitted socks , feels like rice! I love knitting them , I've knit several, and gave them to my daughters, I , myself just can't seem to wear them, But my girls ,love them,


You should try knitting the soles so the knit side is on the inside and the purls are on the outside. I think it is called a princess sole. I have read that a lot of people have the same issue as you with the feel of the purls against their feet.


----------



## lauran (Aug 12, 2011)

I haven't knit any socks....yet. They might be on the agenda for 2012. Might. I just can't get my hands around DPneedles - 
Check out this adorable YouTube short video:


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Another reason for knitting dish cloths, they are a great beginner project. We knit mostly for charity at our church, and those make terrific gifts for folks at our sponsored nursing home. Once a month, they are presented for the Birthdays in that month. A nice bar of soap on the inside and a ribbon on the outside. The residents can't wait for their Birthday to get one of their own.
Oh, and, yes, I have a collection of them in my kitchen cabinet. lol
Dagmar


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Anita H said:


> Forgetfull said:
> 
> 
> > to Mouse potato,
> ...


That definitely helps some, my feet are extremely sensitive as well. I also use , for the sole part a needle size two sizes smaller than the rest of the sock. Does not show and males a smoother inside. You might give it a try. Good luck,
Dagmar


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Helen Hawkins said:
> 
> 
> > Well you have all convinced me to try a pair of socks if only for the experience. I guess if I lived in a cold place and needed to keep my feet warm would be more inclined to make them. We live in sunny Queensland and very rarely get cold feet (so to speak).
> ...


Hi,
It is a doll but she is modeling baby clothes, they fit size 0 to 3 months. Link for pattern below, it is a very easy pattern to make.
Cheers Helen
http://www.dashele-designs.co.uk/ViewItem.php?ItemID=31


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

I have knitted for over 40 years and knitted socks for the first tine this year. I am on my third pair for Christmas presents for granddaughters. It has just brought a new challenge as well as a beautiful, loving gift.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

What an interesting topic of conversation this was. A good read. Helen in Brisbane, you sure started something. Amazing the number of replies. I suppose each country has it's own speciality knitwear. Like Guernsey, Fair Isle etc. I've only ever tried socks once and they were years ago for toddler size to go in Wellies. But like my mother says, years ago women knitted socks for their men folk for working in. As there was nothing available to buy in the shops. And wool was plentiful, costly but the socks lasted for a long time and in those days it was the norm to darn woolly items such as socks and elbows in jumpers.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Nana Pagley said:


> My DH and I love hand knitted socks. I have boney and arthritic feet that don't do well with store bought socks. The seams make my feet sore. Both my DH and I have cold feet in the winter. I use Lion Brand Woolease and just this past year I made about 10 pairs. I wear them in my clogs since I can no longer wear a heel any higher than inch. They put in the washer and dryer, and last a long time. I have directions on how to reknit a heel or toe, buy have never had to do it. I wouldn't darn my socks as it is too lumpy.
> 
> I must tell you about my first pair of socks that I made about 45 yrs. ago. My husband wore them to work and when he came home the socks had stretched and were hanging down over his high top boots. They would have fit an elephant! I wasn't about to tear them apart so I threw them in the washer and dryer and they shrunk to exact the right size. I couldn't do that again if I tried. That was my first and last felted project. Since that I have learned to watch my gauge!


Hahaha you gave me a laugh Nana, your husband was probably still very proud of his home made socks, I have never knitted socks in all my years knitting, but I am going to try, mine will probably come out a bit like your first ones, have you knitted more socks since? I am definitely going to have to knit myself a nice pair of socks!!


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

I just got on this thread this morning and what attracted me was not only the topic but the number of pages accumulated on that topic!

First about dish clothes. They are a quick knit between projects or when a certain project is giving you the fits and you just want to accomplish something. I think the most important thing about them is that once you or a friend or family member uses one, that is all they will want to use. I really don't know what it is about them but my extended family expects at least one wash cloth for every major holiday! Because they are small they are easy projects to try out new stitches and motifs.

Now to socks. I think it began as a craze here in the US several years ago. You would go into a local yarn shop and see these very cool self striping and self patterning (is that a word?) yarns amd just be blown away. Just by simply using the knit stitch in the round you could make a pair of socks that looked like they were knit in fair isle! How cool is that!? I have given many pairs as CHristmas presents and they are treasured and worn and last and everyone is told to hand wash the ones that are not made with super wash wool. They don't mind the hand washing because they are beautiful. As to the cost. I don't think the majority of us who knit socks do it to save money. It's like knitting a sweater, if you add up the price of the yarn and the time involved you could buy 3 sweaters at your local department store! Socks are a great traveling project and, yes, I love the attention and envy I get from people who see me doing it. I think it is the "WOW, I could never do that!" factor.

I was at a Knitters Fest recently an d bought a pin that says, "Walmart can't afford my socks!"


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

OH I love the pin meshale!


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

lkellison said:


> I personally am not interested in knitting socks. And I know what would happen if I did - we hear a lot about it: 2nd sock syndrome ;-)
> 
> If I ever have to do sleeves, I'll be doing them both at the same time on one set of needles.


You can avoid 2nd sock syndrome by knitting 2 socks at once on circular needles using the magic loop. I wouldn't do them any other way.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't have a pattern for these socks actually, I made it up. It takes one skein (218 yds.) to make a pair. Just knit a cuff and jump right to the heel.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

There were these amazing Self striping yarns that came on the market a few years back that prompted me to start knitting socks. I've only made a couple pair, but the ones I knit for myself are a perfect fit and come up to just the right place on my ankle. I live in Florida and only were socks a couple months of the year, so it's not likely to become a habit.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Doesn't it get annoying to be constantly having to pick up a different strand of yarn as you switch between socks?



NanaLoves2Knit said:


> lkellison said:
> 
> 
> > I personally am not interested in knitting socks. And I know what would happen if I did - we hear a lot about it: 2nd sock syndrome ;-)
> ...


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Forgetfull said:


> to Mouse potato,
> I don't know what fibro myalgia is, I am diabetic, and those purled stitches ,inside my knitted socks , feels like rice! I love knitting them , I've knit several, and gave them to my daughters, I , myself just can't seem to wear them, But my girls ,love them,


Hey! Forgetful, have you tried wearing your socks inside out? Having the purl side to the outside may make you be able to wear the hand knit socks. Just a thought.

Fibromyalgia is a unknown thing. We have aches and pains where we shouldn't and it is very painful. Also one of the symptoms is fatigue. Chronic fatigue. The thing is, it can come and go. I have places on my body that feel like it is bruised, but nothing shows. It is just very tender and hurts when pressed.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

CathyS said:


> Yes! Please post it! I am just getting ready to start socks, and I would love your pattern!
> 
> Thanks, CathyS


I also would love to have your pattern. You can never have too many sock patterns! That's my story, and I'm sticking to it!!! I really need to start another pair of socks for this winter!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

meshale13 said:


> I was at a Knitters Fest recently an d bought a pin that says, "Walmart can't afford my socks!"


LOL I love this! And that is the truth! Store bought socks are machine made!


----------



## MAUDE1 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am new to knitting and want to make baby booties and socks to start off. I want to make a least one pair of socks for my adult grandchildren for the reason you mentioned in your post. My 85 year old mother-in-law just gave me a pair of socks her mother made her and kept all these years. Everytime I wear them to keep my feet warm, I think of, not only my mother-in-law but also, my husband's grandmother who made them. I think any handmade items comes from the heart. For my mother-in-law to give me her socks made for her by her mother spoke volumes to me. She took care of them and so will I, so I can pass them on. They are still in very good shape. This is what inspired me to want to make socks and baby booties. I love having warm feet.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Helen, just try to knit a pair. All of your wondering questions will be answered. Maybe it's the ooh's and ahhh's from your friends, or the luxurious feel, or knitting something that you wear so much, getting to look down at your feet and admire your work, I don't really know what it is but I just love knitting socks! I almost always have a sock or two on my DPN's


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

CathyS said:


> Yes! Please post it! I am just getting ready to start socks, and I would love your pattern!
> 
> Thanks, CathyS


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> What I scratch my head over is all the people here who spend so much time making clothes for dolls!


Yeah! :shock:


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

Knitting socks makes for a great way of learning new patterns and new methods. Furthermore, it's quick and practical and gives an almost immediate sense of accomplishment. Well, immediate compared to lots of other projects. Besides all that, I love wearing every day something I have made myself. When things get tough I can prop my feet up and feel good about my socks. lol Haven't knitted dishcloths yet, but that will be next.


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

Because 'he' asked me to.

No, seriously, the toe-up version on 2 short circular needles is so easy and almost painless...compared to the old 4 dp-ed needles version. And the washable wool blends are great to work with. The finished socks are machine wash and dryable...great for a guy who doesn't understand the term 'sort your laundry'.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Forgetfull said:


> to Mouse potato,
> I don't know what fibro myalgia is, I am diabetic, and those purled stitches ,inside my knitted socks , feels like rice! I love knitting them , I've knit several, and gave them to my daughters, I , myself just can't seem to wear them, But my girls ,love them,


Fibromyalgia is a skeletomuscular disease that causes pain in both the joints and muscles, much like rheumatoid arthritis. It is somewhat controlled by medication, but it is a permanent disability and can be quite disabling if it is severe.

You must suffer from some diabetic neuropathy, I do myself from diabetes, but don't have a problem with handknit socks. I have found that 5000 mg doses of Vitamin B-12 helps that tremendously, btw, and my doctor approves of it as well (so much better than B-12 shots <G>). I use a sublingual form (under the tongue) twice a day (2500 mg each) keeps it under control. My neuropathy has decreased in the last year or so, as well, since my diabetes is now under control by diet and exercise--as well as having had a gastric bypass three years ago.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

That's exactly it. You start with the toe and knit up the foot to the heel and then do the ankle and ribbing. I like it because you can try it on as you go and adjust both length and width to fit you precisely. Knitting two at a time, toe up, is a real challenge, but I did manage to conquer the technique and enjoyed it. There are several books, but if you Google "Two at a time socks" you'll find instructions and videos also. When you have time, and no other project in mind, give it a try. It's just so much fun once you figure it out!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

CarolBest said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > What I scratch my head over is all the people here who spend so much time making clothes for dolls!
> ...


And I don't get knitting sweaters for dogs. My little one would eat it in about 5 minutes--one of the reasons we don't get him squeaky toys. However, Max gets one of those big tug ropes for the 100 lb+ dogs every month and he chews it to death. Max, BTW, is a 250 lb dog in a 25 lb body. He's min-Pin/Pomeranian. He only thinks he's a big dog.


----------



## witknit (Jun 3, 2011)

Haven't felt the urge to do the fancy socks although they look beautiful. I did knit much more utilitarian ones for both my Dad and my brother when I was a teenager but that was because they both had really big feet and found it hard to buy.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

My philosophy is I knit socks because they are pretty and because I can. Lot of people can't and don't.


----------



## wtaylorknits (Sep 30, 2011)

i love hand knit dish cloths..... but i use them in the shower!! absolutely wonderful


----------



## wtaylorknits (Sep 30, 2011)

You knit Socks, Dish cloths and Sweaters all for the same reason!! For the process and enjoyment.. sure, you can probably find a sweater in TJmaxx or ross or stores like that, but you can never buy the feeling of finishing a hand knit sweater made just for that special person, so thats why I knit socks and lots of them, dish cloths, and sweaters...


----------



## Forgetfull (Jan 29, 2011)

Mouse potato.
Thank you for the info, I must have fibromyalgia ,because I swear every bone in my body aches, Thing is the pain travels. I think my Doc ,must think I'm looney tunes.LOL. 
I do love to knit socks ,as long as I sit and not stand with them on; they are ok, They are 100% merino wool, soft as anything, But for some reason, the purls being against my feet ,make my feet sore. Thankyou , I will ask my Doc abt the vitamins.


----------



## Forgetfull (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello, Dagmar,
I thought of knitting then inside out ,but thought they would look funny! Guess it wouldn't matter tho, I wear pants all year round ,and no one sees them. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I mentioned earleir that I the dishcloth was to too pretty to use on dishes. But then I thought that as a dishcloth it would be seen more than a face washer so have just put it out on the sink in the kitchen.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

meshale13 said:


> I just got on this thread this morning and what attracted me was not only the topic but the number of pages accumulated on that topic!
> 
> First about dish clothes. They are a quick knit between projects or when a certain project is giving you the fits and you just want to accomplish something. I think the most important thing about them is that once you or a friend or family member uses one, that is all they will want to use. I really don't know what it is about them but my extended family expects at least one wash cloth for every major holiday! Because they are small they are easy projects to try out new stitches and motifs.
> 
> ...


Hear Hear! I concur with everything you wrote about what's possitive about knitting socks. Bravo for your post about them!

I knit socks when traveling too. Airlines don't mind it. My knitted sock gifts are also treasured... even the handwashed one. I wouldn't stop knitting socks for all the tea in China... I love them both. When I'm between projects, I knit baby/ toddler's socks or fingerless gloves (my fav pattern has cuffs with cables and picot cast off). All my neighbor's kids keep getting socks and the gloves go to females of all ages, from baby to adult.

I've never knitted dishcloths... too busy knitting socks and fingerless gloves, sweaters, scarves, hats, neckies, etc., I guess. I'll have to give them a try... fast knit, huh? Good, fast gifts, huh? Hummmm.... Why knock myself out with socks as gifts? I wonder if my 22-year-old grandson would appreciate the change... ?

Are they made with cotton yarn?


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I will give a try after all these years of knitting me knitting a pair of socks,I will probably use that self striping wool,I like that,I can't stand a sock being tight around the toe,and tell me what about the seams,do they irritate,I can't stand the feel of hand knitted slippers on my bare feet,irritates me. What about these loop needles to knit the socks with, are they simple to use too..gosh mother would be proud, after all these years and daughter is going to knit a pair of socks lol


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

You bet'cha!!!


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

If you graft the toes (Kitchener stitch) there are no seams in socks.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

kayrein said:


> Helen, just try to knit a pair. All of your wondering questions will be answered. Maybe it's the ooh's and ahhh's from your friends, or the luxurious feel, or knitting something that you wear so much, getting to look down at your feet and admire your work, I don't really know what it is but I just love knitting socks! I almost always have a sock or two on my DPN's


Sorry I can't open your download, but I am going to try knitting a pair for my Dad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

toe-up has no seam either.
Magic loop I assume you mean kiwi knitter. You need one long circular needle. They suggest 100cm, though I work with 80cm Need a good flexible cord. When I first tried I used a cheap needle and nearly gave up. Then decided to try an expensive needle (Addi Turbo, depends on what you can get over there) and heven't looked back since. Have sonce bought many more. I can and do occasionally use dpns, but rarely now. As to how, youtube and /or google depending on whether you like visual or written instructions. Or a library for a book
The great thing with knitting your own socks is that once understand what you are doing in the different sections you can adjust it to suit your foot. Therefore you can use as few as many stitches at the end of the toe as you want and simply increase or decreas to the number the pattern says for the toe.


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I don't have a pattern for these socks actually, I made it up. It takes one skein (218 yds.) to make a pair. Just knit a cuff and jump right to the heel.


Love the yarn.. What kind is it?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's from knitpicks.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Owlie said:


> I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.
> 
> Another thing, I can not understand why anyone would knit dish cloths.


I agree about the dishcloths - WHY!


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

wtaylorknits said:


> i love hand knit dish cloths..... but i use them in the shower!! absolutely wonderful


great facial clothes...gentle scrub


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

Okay, okay...I'm gonna suck it up and take on socks. :? Not that I didn't want to but 'scared'. As soon as I finished the 4 pairs of felted pixie booties for the great grand girls for Christmas...most ambitious project yet as I am a new knitter...owner/crafter of the ugliest dishcloth in the universe (first project)


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> kayrein said:
> 
> 
> > Helen, just try to knit a pair. All of your wondering questions will be answered. Maybe it's the ooh's and ahhh's from your friends, or the luxurious feel, or knitting something that you wear so much, getting to look down at your feet and admire your work, I don't really know what it is but I just love knitting socks! I almost always have a sock or two on my DPN's
> ...


Hehehe maybe you have a fetish to feet Helen lol


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Do you use dish cloths as a flannel,i can remember people knitting dish cloths in cotton years ago, i cannot imagine them being knitted in wool?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

valj, dishcloths and face cloths are generally knit in cotton, NOT wool.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks ,


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

After reading about everyone knitting socks, I have just about finished knitting the first sock of a pair and have enjoyed it. Nice to do something small and with summer coming on, it will not be as hot to knit. I also want to knit a pair of fingerless gloves, I thought they would be good to keep my hands warm in winter when I am on my computer reading your topics and adding my bit to the forum. Judy


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Knit them on a long cable circular needle (either one or two at a time) and you won't have any seam!!


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi
I sometimes think that knitting socks is for people with too much time on their hands - but maybe they're shut-ins and disabled etc. - and maybe I fritter away my time doing endorphin-things I don't need to do that harm no-one - oh yeah; I do lots of that : ) !! I like to make things that are visible, though.

I made some greasy-wool ones when I was 15 for tramping, and some bed-socks as a bag-tube with spiral ribbing every 5th stitch. I like the challenge and get bored once completed.

My aunt made them for her husband as the shop ones' pressure from the band compromised his aged fragile skin.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I work 11 - 12 hours a day and I knit socks, please don't be insulting!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I may be 60 years of age, but I refuse to get old, but I am not shut in and I am not disabled. With a husband to look after, and a MIL to keep an eye on, and then there are the 5 children, and 15 grandchildren, I don't have enough time to do what I need to do, much less what I want to. Knitting is how I relax in the evening after supper and before bed. I like to knit socks. As I said earlier, to each his or her own. If we were all alike, what a boring life we would lead. I like doing different things. I love making dishcloths too. For the same reason. Easy fast and all are different! What I don't understand is people that are in a sense predujest about knitting different things. Personally, I would love to be able to knit everything there is to knit. Every type project! Different people like different types of crafts. Sometimes, we have to agree to disagree BUT we do all need to respect each other's differences.


----------



## Nannyval (Sep 28, 2011)

I used to think like you ...but after my Mother knitting socks for her JIM ...I realised they were worth trying out ...I have not looked back ...I love making them for my tony and myself too ... very restful knitting socks .I am 64 and Able bodied ...i run a home and 4 dogs and have a very active social life ...There is nothing wrong with people that knit socks .. :thumbup:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My cousin is fully disabled and I feel "lazy" compared to her. She has to use those crutches that clamp onto your lower arms..still from spring till autumn she drags herself out to a massive garden that she tends to by herself, raising vegetables. On days that she doesn't can, she boards a bus and shares her "bounty" with the local food pantry, where she volunteers and also brings her canned goods to "give away". She cares for a wheelchair bound husband too. In the evening she plops into her favorite chair to knit socks, hats and scarves for children living in poverty.

During the winter months she volunteers as a cook in a soup kitchen to feed the homeless. She may not be rich, but she's the wealthiest woman I know and she knits socks!


----------



## Nannyval (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for that lovely insight to a wonderful Lady(your cousin) ...she is one of God's secret treasures ...val


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Val, she is a treasure, that's for sure. It's funny as kids we learned to knit together. At her house we would knit with our mother's at their picnic table, at my house in the screened in porch...we are now "senior citizens" but boy do we cherish those memories.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Owlie said:


> I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.
> 
> Another thing, I can not understand why anyone would knit dish cloths.


Knitted dish cloths are a good lesson in learning different stitches and patterns. I can't live without my knitted dish cloths. I use them in the kitchen and also for spa cloths in the bath, and they make great gifts.

I love knitted socks because I live in a very cold climate and they are so warm and cosy.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Knitted dish cloths also can be used as face cloths or "spa" cloths. When accompanied by an artisan bar of soap, they make a lovely gift.


----------



## thisthat (Aug 10, 2011)

great role model. Makes us think abaout what we can do!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Funny when I lived in Chicago..which gets bitter cold, I didn't knit socks...now I live in Colorado where the climate is a bit warmer...but the political climate is a bit "greener".

As for my cousin...she's a peach, I sure wish we lived closer. I send her a package every month. Most of the time she uses what I send her to knit for people who are less fortunate than she is. This Christmas I've decided to send her some fancy steaks instead of yarn!


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

Anything you wish to send to Ohio, I promise I will keep. ;-)


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL Donna! I am blessed, though I'm a senior citizen, my health is good, I'm able to work every day and support myself and this horrible "yarn addiction". I'm also a terrible "enabler". That my cousin thinks of others before she thinks of herself, humbles me.

She'll knit socks for children in Chili, hats for people in Russia and lap robes for wounded veterans. She is an amazing person. She never complains about her lot in life, she spends her time worrying about others.

Many, many years ago we went to an Ethnic picnic. I am a couple of years older than her and took her to the cotton candy stand..she'd never had it before....nearly 50 years later she remembers that. I just wish I could get her to move near me!


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

Good for you! Having our health as seniors is a blessing for sure. Sounds like I should send my address to your cousin though. :-D Just kidding of course. Seems she is a really good person. No wonder you want her closer. The older I get, the more I want family and friends close by too. My most dear and close by friend has been diagnosed with Alzheimers. She is only 63 and a dear, adorable, precious soul. She cannot remember things we/she did even earlier in the day or the day before and if she asks me, I tell her and we just laugh. She was a nurse and knows and understands her diagnosis but remains happy and optimistic. She is dear to me. Cannot replace the love of friends and family.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

your cousin is a wonderful person ,shows me up as knit for my great little nephews [mum hates knitting],i never seem to get time to knit for my self,i do abit for charity help with the memory cafe [people with dementia],i'm in the middle of knitting a nativity scene for our christmas stall ,such a fiddly job sewing & stuffing ,still worth it if it raises money ,Val


----------



## elliejellybean (Oct 14, 2011)

Penrith Grandma said:


> I also want to knit a pair of fingerless gloves, I thought they would be good to keep my hands warm in winter when I am on my computer reading your topics and adding my bit to the forum. Judy


I made two pairs, one for me and one for my daughter for exactly that reason. My hands get really chilled on the computer and they help and lot - plus were fun and quick to knit.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

greatgmadeb said:


> Okay, okay...I'm gonna suck it up and take on socks. :? Not that I didn't want to but 'scared'. As soon as I finished the 4 pairs of felted pixie booties for the great grand girls for Christmas...most ambitious project yet as I am a new knitter...owner/crafter of the ugliest dishcloth in the universe (first project)


Brava!! I'm proud of you. You won't give up the ship..., and you won't be sorry to go through the strokes to master sock knitting. If you need help, just ask.

I love to knit socks!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

elliejellybean said:


> Penrith Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > I also want to knit a pair of fingerless gloves, I thought they would be good to keep my hands warm in winter when I am on my computer reading your topics and adding my bit to the forum. Judy
> ...


Fingerless gloves are great! They are not only chic, they are totally functional, not just a cutesie item.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

...because they are a challenge to me!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

teedle said:


> ...because they are a challenge to me!


Way to go!


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> It's from knitpicks.


Thanks! I want to try a pair of socks with a pattern next!


----------



## kerrn (Oct 7, 2011)

I love to knit socks, my husband and daughter love them. I use self stripe sock yarn,with matching elastic thread added to the heel and toe . This thread is on a spool, and tucked into the center of the yarn skein. The socks last longer than regular socks you buy . I have made wool socks for my husband, he has worn them in his boots when he goes hunting, and will wear nothing else. They have lasted for years through many washings. I also give them for gifts and stocking stuffers at Christmas, and they are well appreciated.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

kerrn said:


> I love to knit socks, my husband and daughter love them. I use self stripe sock yarn,with matching elastic thread added to the heel and toe . This thread is on a spool, and tucked into the center of the yarn skein. The socks last longer than regular socks you buy . I have made wool socks for my husband, he has worn them in his boots when he goes hunting, and will wear nothing else. They have lasted for years through many washings. I also give them for gifts and stocking stuffers at Christmas, and they are well appreciated.


Why do you use elastic thread, is it to stop the socks slipping etc,I am going to have to knit me a pair of socks I can see that


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You don't need to use elastic in the cuff or toe. Finding the right pattern for the cuff is the key. Some yarns lend themselves better to different top ribbing 1 x 1, 2 x2 or even 3 x 1 ribbing, will help.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I can see I am going to get help when I knit my first pair of socks ladies, I shall get the Yarn and needles this week, so all hang on to your seats lol


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sock knitting "seems" intimidating but it really isn't. My little grand daughter now professes to liking my socks better than the store bought kind. I suspect this is due to the fact that she slides on the hardwood floors a la Risky Business style, better in them!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> Well I can see I am going to get help when I knit my first pair of socks ladies, I shall get the Yarn and needles this week, so all hang on to your seats lol


And, we'll be here to help you, if you need us.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Sock knitting "seems" intimidating but it really isn't. My little grand daughter now professes to liking my socks better than the store bought kind. I suspect this is due to the fact that she slides on the hardwood floors a la Risky Business style, better in them!


I agree that sock knitting just "seems" intimidating. They really aren't! What I do, is take one section at a time, one row at a time. Then go to the next section. If you just think of it as row Or round by round, it isn't all that hard. Try it, at least then you will know exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Sock knitting "seems" intimidating but it really isn't. My little grand daughter now professes to liking my socks better than the store bought kind. I suspect this is due to the fact that she slides on the hardwood floors a la Risky Business style, better in them!
> ...


I will be starting my first pair today, have always wanted to know what I was talking about!
Cheers Helen


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Helen, thank you for taking this as it was intended. I took a long time before I would try to knit socks because I was intimidated by them. The first pair I made, was made with baby yarn and a larger needle. They were bed socks.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Debbie J said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


 Congratulations Helen lol I await to see you first pair of socks, I will get my sock wool this week, I am going to get that self stripe wool, hehe our first pair of socks..
Cheers, 
Jacqui


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

In 2000 my son went to the Olympics for shooting..while this seems like a huge accomplishment...my son approached it with a different point of view. Each match he had to shoot to qualify he didn't view as a monumental hurdle..he took it one shot at the target at a time. His first shot was always the most difficult. With each shot I could see him relax his shoulders a bit more.

One shot? One stitch? One round?

We often put more pressure on ourselves than we need to...relax...breathe.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am speaking from experience. I love the hand knitted dish rags. I have made hundreds of them and they sell like hotcakes. After you have used one, made of 100% cotton it's very hard to go back to store bought ones. 
The same w/ socks they aren't as hard to make as most people are saying and oooooh sooooo comfortable.
That's my reason for making both articles.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

I know mine is a different type of knitting,(CSM) but I use near to the color wooley nylon in the heel and toes of my socks. It helps to keep the holes away even longer. The reinforcement of theses areas does help with the kids. I don't always use it with my socks, but I do with DH and DD.
Mad


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Hi Helen,
If you haven't already started your sock, and you're knitting from the top down, remember to cast on with a larger needle. This makes a stretchier cuff---much easier to put on. Good luck, enjoy!


Helen Hawkins said:


> Debbie J said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

cathie white said:


> Hi Helen,
> If you haven't already started your sock, and you're knitting from the top down, remember to cast on with a larger needle. This makes a stretchier cuff---much easier to put on. Good luck, enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

I also like to knit dishcloths. Use them in the shower also (they make excellent face cloths!) A friend saw me making one recently and put in her order for as many as I can make for her! She pins one to her tennis outfit to dry her sweaty hands! I have made 6 cloths for her already. They get softer with each washing, and I don't like to use store-bought cloths anymore. But I don't have the desire to make socks!


----------



## sbruyette (Jan 20, 2011)

I decided to knit socks for the challenge. All the pretty yarns choices and then all the on-line help and easy to follow book instructions and then the videos just made the decision for me. I live in the south and probably won't wear them for long, but that isn't stopping me. I am enjoying the whole process and the feeling of accomplishment. I know it is silly, but it is true. I felt great getting thru my first toe-up cast-on, and then my first heel (replaced now with STH). Wow! I will probably replace socks with something else in the future but hope to be knitting for many more years.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

joyce1946 said:


> I also like to knit dishcloths. Use them in the shower also (they make excellent face cloths!) A friend saw me making one recently and put in her order for as many as I can make for her! She pins one to her tennis outfit to dry her sweaty hands! I have made 6 cloths for her already. They get softer with each washing, and I don't like to use store-bought cloths anymore. But I don't have the desire to make socks!


My husband would probably wipe something on the floor with my hand knitted dishcloth lol


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Owlie said:


> I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.
> 
> Another thing, I can not understand why anyone would knit dish cloths.


If you ever used a knitted dish cloth, you would never buy another one again


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

joyce1946 said:


> I also like to knit dishcloths. Use them in the shower also (they make excellent face cloths!) A friend saw me making one recently and put in her order for as many as I can make for her! She pins one to her tennis outfit to dry her sweaty hands! I have made 6 cloths for her already. They get softer with each washing, and I don't like to use store-bought cloths anymore. But I don't have the desire to make socks!


Yes i made one to use in the shower...feels wonderful on the skin..so much softer


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Kiwi knitter, if he did wipe up the floor with the dish cloth, just throw it in the laundry. It's not a big deal. They get softer and softer and the weave gets tighter and tighter. Well, mine do, but then I tend to knit too tightly anyway. That is why I use a larger needle than is called for by the pattern. =)

I have used my cloths for a little bit of everything. They are good scrubbers for teflon pots and pans.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> Kiwi knitter, if he did wipe up the floor with the dish cloth, just throw it in the laundry. It's not a big deal. They get softer and softer and the weave gets tighter and tighter. Well, mine do, but then I tend to knit too tightly anyway. That is why I use a larger needle than is called for by the pattern. =)
> 
> I have used my cloths for a little bit of everything. They are good scrubbers for teflon pots and pans.


Well maybe just once I just might knit me a dish cloth.. my Mum would be rolling around in laughter at me knitting a dish cloth lol
Incidentally WHY do men always grab the dish cloth to wipe the floor when they spill their coffee etc!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I quit asking why men do the things they do.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> Well I can see I am going to get help when I knit my first pair of socks ladies, I shall get the Yarn and needles this week, so all hang on to your seats lol


Just don't read the pattern through first and try to make sense of the heel. I did that and it scared me, I just couldn't wrap my mind around the instructions. Just follow the instructions and trust that the pattern will work. I really hope you enjoy making socks as much as I do, it really has become an addiction. Buying sock yarn and knitting wonderful socks. Can't wait to see your first pair.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

I vote to knit socks! Vote for dishcloths, too! I knit to make gifts but will someday knit a pair of socks for me, too. Different strokes for different folks - makes the world go round!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I think men just grab whatever is handy! Mine does, anyway! I have started buying dark colored dish towels for this reason. I do make lighter colored dish cloths because I usually bleach my dish cloths.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

pattycake61 said:


> Owlie said:
> 
> 
> > I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.
> ...


Hmm - I clean with cotton stockinette so maybe it's time I knitted a thick one and gave it a try


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

satisfaction of something well done.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I knit sock cause I have very small feet for an adult. Kids socks are either too big or too small and adult socks are ALWAYS too big. I can make them to fit just right and then they are soooo comfy. Throw them in a laundry bag and right into the washer. I don't put them in the dryer though. But then I don't put any of my knits of any kind in the dryer.


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

I used to knit socks Years ago and have been tempted to do it again but, can not bring myself to pay for the price of yarn any more. Any where from $9.00 to $11.00 a pair. I can buy a lot of store socks for that kind of money.


----------



## thisthat (Aug 10, 2011)

Michael's has sock yarn for 4.99 and many times it goes on sale or they have coupons. I can get 2 pairs out of 3 skeins of yarn. Also, Amazon.com has some sock yarns for much less--you just have to search for them.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Maggie, I'd venture to say you are not buying wool socks for 9 - 11 per pair. Those of us who live and work where snow flies, find that quality wool socks are worth the investment be it store bought or hand knit. My hand knit socks far outlast much pricier socks sold by outdoor specialty shops. 

Since I work outdoors all year long, warm footwear is very important. I can't find that kind of quality just anywhere.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree about the price but it is worth it to me. I have very cold feet and those hand made wool socks are my favorites in the winter time.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

(1):I love my hand-knitted socks more than my sweaters, hats, mittens, fingerless gloves, bags, and scarves.
(2):Nothing feels like they do. (3):Nothing is as exciting to knit. (4):Nothing is appreciated more.(5): The yarns are exciting. (6)They look great with Birkenstocks.(7): You can try new patterns and the pain is not too great when you rip back due to errors. (8)They are portable.(9): They do not wear out if you have a dozen pairs.(10) People notice them. I have knitted a pair a month since 1989.(11) I was thrilled with the first pair, and cherish them.(12) Every yarn, including bamboo, cashmere, merino, silk blends. (13)Affordable (less guilt).
Now hooked on Japanese patterns...........so lovely, even though complicated. Ahhh........the joy of socks. And no sponge or wal-mart dishcloth compares with my hand-knitted ones. I knit them in the car between driving around my daughter and grand children (who adore their socks!). Working on a large sweater now, but keep gazing longingly at my new sock yarn.


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

The socks I have knitted fit just right and are so soft~~~I also make thick ones to wear around the house in winter...I do wash them by hand but it's no big deal to me..I have such crazy strips and funky colors...the self striping makes 2 different socks...love that...it's fun to make socks and to me it was such a big challenge to try and I loved it~~ But the custom fit is worth it to me... Try it you'll like it!!!


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I have (and will) pay up to $30 for a sock yarn after which I lust.
ANd I'm on SSI.
I'm pretty far gone, I guess.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

I gathered all my fingering yarn and fine baby yarns into one spot. From this stash I pick my colors to make socks for myself and selected others. My stripey sox are different from other folks, but they are warm, long-wearing and pretty; I get lots of compliments on them. they are also cheap since they are made from left-overs that would be just scrapped otherwise. I like 'em and feel good on my feet. Just another example of my "Yankee Thrift" showing. Har!


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I love this !
Forest


----------



## thisthat (Aug 10, 2011)

I recently had a request for a pair of mismatched socks so I used left over yarn. They really were quite unique!!!! Just use the scrap yard until it runs out and pick up another scrap. That seems to be the rage these days with the teenagers--especially those who have to wear specific colored pants and shirts. My grand kids showed there "rebellion" to these "uniforms" by wearing mismatched socks!!!! Even Downtown Disney has a store just full of these! Have fun!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

I have some Paton's classic wool yarn, only one skein. Is there a sock pattern I could use?


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Great idea~~~


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Just type it in on the internet and you'll be amazed!!


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Guilty as charged....have spent $30 on sock yarn too...it's worth it~~~


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

comebackknitter said:


> I have some Paton's classic wool yarn, only one skein. Is there a sock pattern I could use?


Google "Plymouth Encore yarn F227" which will take you to the pattern for the worsted weight Sox. The picture is patterned, but you can make your sox out of any related weight yarn. The pattern uses one 100 gram skein of Encore which might vary by yardage from your yarn, but you can probably make up the difference (should you have to) in the length of the ribbing, or maybe by adding a coodinating stripe pattern somewhere. Good luck.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Maybe you could eke your yarn out, by doing the heels and toes in a different colour, sort of like the monkey socks!


Sharney said:


> comebackknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I have some Paton's classic wool yarn, only one skein. Is there a sock pattern I could use?
> ...


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

great idea. Thanks!!!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

I am going to try knitting toe up. Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Toe up is good if the yarn may run out because you use half and simply adjust the length of the leg to the amount of yarn. (a slightly shorter leg doesn't matter while the foot will).


----------



## dixybelll (Oct 24, 2011)

i first knitted socks in my 20s for my kids thay loved them now i knit them for fun and to use up small amounts of yarn could any of you tell me the name of reforceing yarn for heals and toes i cant rember what its called it was 40 years ago


----------



## dixybelll (Oct 24, 2011)

i like norwegian patterns if you go to drops design all there patterns are free iknitt my socks on a 20cm long cercular needle i allso crocher socks


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

many of us do not use the nylon reinforcing yarn for the heels and toes, as we belive this cuts into the yarn and wears it sooner. Some of us wear our socks out at the balls of our feet first. When I lived way upstate, NY, the ball of my socks would felt, as I used worsted weight wool, but now I live in Florida, and knit thinner socks with blended yarns. If I have many, many, many pairs, they hardly wear out at all !
Smiles,
Forest


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I just finished a pair of plain socks for myself (size 8 shoe) using Paton's yarn and it took about 1 1/2 skeins. So I doubt if one skein would be enough...depending on how large the socks would be, of course.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I love to use hand knit dishcloths!! For me they are the best! Many of my family and friends also feel that way so they make a wonderful gift. I usually carry them in my purse so I can knit where ever I go without worrying about the pattern. I've made so many I can literally knit them with my eyes closed or in the dark or watching a movie I want to see all of. It is amazing how many I get done in what would otherwise be down time.

I have wanted to knit socks since I was a little girl. When I got married I made a pair of spiral socks for my husband, but he hardly wore them, didn't want to ruin them and they were too bulky ( they're not the fitted kind) later when my son grew up he loved them. It got him interested in knitting a fitted pair. I just finished a pair for my eight year old daughter and the joy on her face to have her own special socks was worth it all. We live in Arizona and we're waiting for it to cool off enough to wear socks.

My son chose a patterned sock and yarn he wants and I'm in the middle of making them. He has told me "I love you Mommy" so many times since I started his pair(He's 12) that I would gladly make socks. He feels soooo loved just because I am making a pair of socks just for him.

What you make them out of does make a differance in how nice they are, but no store bought socks have the love stitched in to every stitch.

I will say, sock knitting isn't for everyone, but I love it!!


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

I never had the urge to knit socks either, my friend whio passed a few years ago turned me onto buying socks at the second hand shop I buy the best wool socks they make for about 25 cents, I wash them and wear them all over the house I love them but to make them, no.
there is nothing wrong with second hand socks I used to be a snob but no more. lol

I do make felted items I enjoy that, I have made several dish cloths but really do not know why they are not my favorite thing, they are way to thick for my taste.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

What pattern did you use? What size needles?


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Rosewood513 said:


> I never had the urge to knit socks either, my friend whio passed a few years ago turned me onto buying socks at the second hand shop I buy the best wool socks they make for about 25 cents, I wash them and wear them all over the house I love them but to make them, no.
> there is nothing wrong with second hand socks I used to be a snob but no more. lol
> 
> I do make felted items I enjoy that, I have made several dish cloths but really do not know why they are not my favorite thing, they are way to thick for my taste.


I always get my cotton summer sox from the resale shops. Have done it for years and years. I have just about every color there is. When I had chemo I would go home and knit me a new hat and then coordinate my sox to match my hat the next time I went in for my infusion. The nurses would come from all over to see if I matched. Har! I have always been a "second-hand Rose" since little on because we were kind of poor (never felt poor, but I guess the pocket book told the tale) and I just got used to hand-me-downs. Have never felt any censure because of it and now that I am old (and poor) I am used to it and it doesn't matter. Besides, the more money I save on clothing, the more I have to spend on luscious yarn!!!!!


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

love those soft used clothes myself !


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Used clothes are great, but, nothing feels better than new soft cushy socks...love that feeling...


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh but you never tried newish broken in ones......8^)


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Actually I've always had a problem of this excess fluff on my body so I have never got to wear many already loved clothes etc...make a lot of mine or buy really good things that last a long time and wear them to death...so I don't usually look for used clothes...Now though there is some out there in the plus sizes I understand...and on our SS budget I will be seeking them out~~~


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Actually I was a snob all my life, I would never buy used, not until I went into business. I always bought good and fancy clothes and when I started to run my own business and ruined everything I got. My son and partner took me to the second hand shop. It seems that used clothes are all the rage, it is status to buy old "grung" clothing.

The first time I was so embarrassed, but I finally gave in and that was the beginning of the end. Now everyone I know buys used it is part of the Green Thing. lol


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

AWESOME!!! I love it and I 'm sure he will too!!



KnittingLinda said:


> I like to knit socks for many reasons. As many of you have said, they are quick to make and very portable. I especially like socks because when you finish a sock it's finished. There's nothing to sew together and only two ends to darn in.
> 
> My brother-in-law's Christmas gift this year is a pair of socks with the John Deere logo knitted into them. He's a farmer and loves his John Deere tractor.
> 
> Dishcloths? Never!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

WOW!!!



dagmargrubaugh said:


> I love knitting socks. Toe up, magic loop, sideways, I've tried them all. Top down on a set of 5 dp is still my favorite. I just started a pair for my dear grandson for Christmas. It may take me a little longer. His shoe size is American 14. lol
> Before visiting my sister in Germany a couple of years ago,
> I knitted 17 pairs of socks for her. Should have seen her eyes pop. I did tell her she could share them with her granddaughter. lol
> Give it a try ot two using whatever method you prefer,
> Dagmar


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for this wonderful tip!!



cap said:


> hint from the "old" days....carry a strand of mercerised thread with the yarn when knitting the heel...socks last a really long time and this what the women did for the soldiers during WW2.....


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

You are amazing!! I wish I was fast enough at knitting socks to say I'd knit 40 pair this last year. Thanks for sharing, it is inspiring.



bpj said:


> I have been knittng sock for over 60 years. Every one who gets them as gifts, love them.
> They are just fun to knit and so pretty. this past year I have knitted over 40 pairs, and just enjoy every minute I spend knitting them.
> Give them a try and I'm sure you will enjoy knitting them.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I wish we could see a picture of these socks.



kkiser said:


> I've been wearing the first pair of socks I ever knit for more than 20 years for cross country skiing. No holes to darn yet! I do wear a lightweight liner sock under them, but the yarn (I think it was Wildfoot) wears extremely well. The second pair I knit was a Norwegian pattern from Beth Brown Reinsel with a star on the heel. I knit them to wear with my clogs - still wearing them too. They're fun to knit, quickly finished, and inexpensive. For several years I knit the star heel pattern socks for my church's fundraiser, and got $50 per pair for them.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

luvs2knit47 said:


> Actually I've always had a problem of this excess fluff on my body so I have never got to wear many already loved clothes etc...make a lot of mine or buy really good things that last a long time and wear them to death...so I don't usually look for used clothes...Now though there is some out there in the plus sizes I understand...and on our SS budget I will be seeking them out~~~


My grandkids call me "the fluffy Grandma". The town I live in now has a lot of well-to-do "fluffly" ladies that contri-bute generously to the resale shops so there is always a nice selection of gently used wearing apparel in them. I don't need to buy clothing anymore (have enough to last me the rest of my natural born days), but do like to go in and look for yarn and patterns and such. I'm on SS too, and the GW Boutique is one of my favorite venues for the latest trendy togs.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

It could be a wonderful Christmas stocking.



gypsie said:


> I tried knitting a pair of yoga socks. The first one of the pair would have fit an elephant,,,..it never got a mate! It looks at me sometimes as if to say where is my mate,,,,I just walk away thinking there are no elephants in our family. There are so many other things I want to knit and my fingers just can't move fast enough and there are not enough hours in the day. Maybe some day when I find myself with nothing else to conquer I will try socks again!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree 1001% Love knitting socks! Judy


Sewbizgirl said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I share your feelings to some extent, but I also understand the fascination with such quickly finshed projects that use just about every technique in the repertoire of knitting.
> ...


----------



## shadowsmum (Oct 5, 2011)

what a sweet sentiment, maybe I should get started making some for my 36 grandkids Ha you don't know how funny that is till you know I started a pair of ankle socks a few months ago and am still on the second one!! 
But I hope some of my gk's feel that loving as you did your Grand mom


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

come on, give 'em a try.
nice pastel cotton
washable (not like those yucky sponges that shrivel when dry and stink when wet and that green stuff shreds...)
quick & easy
cast on 4 stitches with a #6
increase 1 stitch at the beginning ofevery row until 50 or 52
decrease 1 stitch at the beginning of every row
cast off when you reach 4 stitches.
with a Michael's 40% off coupon "sugar & cream goes on sale for $1, that cotton wash cloth costs you 60 cents. Have I got your interest ? Smiles, Forest


----------



## kapow (Nov 5, 2011)

I love knitting socks! Nothing feels like knitted socks. They feel sooo good. Store bought socks can't even begin to compare! Plus in the summer, especially this summer who wants heavy yarn or any yarn for that matter draped across their lap. Socks are nice and portable and you can carry them anywhere.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

kapow said:


> I love knitting socks! Nothing feels like knitted socks. They feel sooo good. Store bought socks can't even begin to compare! Plus in the summer, especially this summer who wants heavy yarn or any yarn for that matter draped across their lap. Socks are nice and portable and you can carry them anywhere.


I agree!!!! Knitted socks are the best!!!!! Judy


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Owlie said:
> 
> 
> > I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.
> ...


No its not a US/Canada thing, I live in the Southern hemisphere and I knit them. I wear them in place of slippers of an afternoon. They are great warm in winter. Will let you know how they go in summer. Pug


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Jitterbug yarn has a pattern on the ball band. Made my first pair of socks with that. It was fun making them, the only complaint I have is I have a cat that likes to to chew on wool sometimes and she spotted them in the laundry pile and nailed them. Yes, we still have her (a Lynx Point Siamese), she is a gem other than that one incident. Now I am a lot more careful to get the socks out and put away before she spots them!


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

Owlie said:


> I have never had the urge to knit socks either, although I do enjoy looking at the socks posted in the forum.
> 
> Another thing, I can not understand why anyone would knit dish cloths.


Ditto


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

CharleenR said:


> Jitterbug yarn has a pattern on the ball band. Made my first pair of socks with that. It was fun making them, the only complaint I have is I have a cat that likes to to chew on wool sometimes and she spotted them in the laundry pile and nailed them. Yes, we still have her (a Lynx Point Siamese), she is a gem other than that one incident. Now I am a lot more careful to get the socks out and put away before she spots them![/quot
> I have just spent the day cleaning house and have gathered enough hair to make a small cat...I love my cat Bella and she's so very sweet and she doesn't even chew on woolen things...I did catch her chewing on a bamboo needle once but I'm careful to put them away now...But, I would have cried if she had chewed on a pair of socks I had knit...I have wanted so bad to knit my sons and their families some socks but they all have animals that like to chew...so, I have hesitated...it's hard for me to spend hard earned money on the nice yarn then put my time, effort and LOVE into knitting them just to see them chewed up or felted from not washing correctly...so, I make them hats, scarves, afghans etc....but not socks....LOL!!! I just make those for me and my hubby~~~


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

My mother used to knit my dad matching argyle socks and sweaters. She always had socks on needles. Me, I knitted one socks...notice that I did not say a pair of socks. I hated it. And why should I knit something that I am not enjoying? I do envy the folks that knit socks. It takes a special talent to do them. One I don't have or want.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Since joining KP I am amazed at the number of people who knit socks. I have been knitting for around 58 years and have never been tempted to knit a pair of socks. Baby booties or slippers for all ages, but not socks. I must admit that the socks shown on KP are really nice, but socks are so cheap to buy and you can just throw them out when they get a hole in them. If I spent all that time and effort knitting a pair then I would have to darn them when they got a hole. Hmmm! Also don't feel I could just throw a hand knitted pair of socks in the washer and dryer.
> So why does everyone seem to like knitting them??


No sock knitter here..

:shock:


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> My mother used to knit my dad matching argyle socks and sweaters. She always had socks on needles. Me, I knitted one socks...notice that I did not say a pair of socks. I hated it. And why should I knit something that I am not enjoying? I do envy the folks that knit socks. It takes a special talent to do them. One I don't have or want.


OH, Are they supposed to match! (((ggg That gives you an idea of where I'm at! groan!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

the question is, why would you NOT knit socks? You can choose any color combination, any stitch combinations for any part of the sock, no one else will have a pair like you do and believe me, a handsome pair of socks causes lots of conversations about knitting... maybe even starts some people knitting... also I love having the socks fit so much better than store bought and my socks do not have the little lump at the toe that is uncomfortable like so many store bought socks do... like I said, WHY NOT


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

mamaknits said:


> I have (and will) pay up to $30 for a sock yarn after which I lust.
> ANd I'm on SSI.
> I'm pretty far gone, I guess.


ok, theres a great site for everyone on ss, myself included, that has a great sale on regia self striping sock yarn right now, i got some for $2.15 a skein... now you cannot beat that!! its www.littleknits.com , only problem is now that I have told everyone, there will be less for me


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

I made me a pair from self striping yarn and they are different and I love them....they are so soft...fit perfect and I really enjoy wearing them...will take a pic later...


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I thought I would knit one pair of socks just to say I could do it. Since then I seem to have caught the 'bug' and am now on my 4th pair. Will probably do more so I have a pair for every day of the week.


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

I tried knitting socks once and enjoyed the experience but I don't know if I would bother again. Never knitted a dish cloth though


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > My mother used to knit my dad matching argyle socks and sweaters. She always had socks on needles. Me, I knitted one socks...notice that I did not say a pair of socks. I hated it. And why should I knit something that I am not enjoying? I do envy the folks that knit socks. It takes a special talent to do them. One I don't have or want.
> ...


My dad was a golfer and the envy of all his buddies. It was the rage of England at the time to have matching argyle vest and socks. My moms mother was English and loved all things about "home".


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

Agree with every word from trishb. Also, I knit socks because I can!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Because you can and you want to. And I haven't ever knitted socks but it seems like it would be a personal achievement. Kudos to those that can and do!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

I just love knitting socks!!!!! They fit well,feel good, and no one has anything like them.
So portable to take along. Judy


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I have heard that once you wear a pair of hand knitted socks, you won't go back to the ones you can get in the stores. I haven't as yet knitted any, but have everything I need to get started. Now I just need to find the time. LOL The older I get the faster the time flies by! And the less I can get done.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Debbie J said:


> I have heard that once you wear a pair of hand knitted socks, you won't go back to the ones you can get in the stores. I haven't as yet knitted any, but have everything I need to get started. Now I just need to find the time. LOL The older I get the faster the time flies by! And the less I can get done.


Hi Debbie, you will find that socks work up pretty quick in comparison to other projects like sweaters and shawls... good luck and post a pic when you get them done :thumbup:


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Nelda, I have to get started on them first. LOL I am learning to draw using colored pencils, and making some jewelry so my time is fairly limited. That and we have 15 grandchildren. Yes, you read correctly. 15 of them. LOL What fun during the holidays. Good thing they are far between!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I mentioned before about using the ball band pattern on Jitterbug yarn for my first socks. But are there other favorites that others use and like?

Sock knitters and shawl makers might also be interested in a sock yarn swap that is just getting started. Check out
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-95113-1.html


----------

